# May Waiting Game! Part 1



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home

Paddi - well congratulations! niggly pains are normal, honestly!

Kim - Bruges sounds lovely! Wisley sounds hectic!

Nancy and Justme - just a  from me to keep you going! it's harder when you know you could test to keep going 

Tania - one day before your test day, go for it next Sunday at least you'll be with your dh then!

Bagpuss - thinking of you and hope it isn't the old witch arriving ^witchypoo^

Caroline - many congrats to you and your dh!   ! Lovely to see that IUI has worked!

JMAS, Justme, Kitty, Nancy and Hermione if you test, good luck!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 05.05.04
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Puss

So sorry you've started bleeding. You've still got to the 05.06 till official testing day so lets hope its not the wicked 

Take care, thinking of you

Love
Nancyxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Sue

Thanks for the hug, found it difficult today but still resisted the urge to test. Going to try and hold on till Thursday. Still having af pains but nothing severe. Had them every day since et so dont know what to think??

Thanks for the kind thoughts. Here's hoping the rest of us due to test get big fat 

Love Nancy xx


----------



## justme (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi,

I am really not coping now. Have got AF pains this afternoon, although not bleeding yet. I feel really negative. I don't want to do a test yet though..its happened so many times in the past that AF is late and the wicked one arrives on the day I do a pregnancy test. 

will wait until Wed morning, if I can.

Sorry about the whinging.

Justme.


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Justme

Try not to be too negative. I too have been having af pains and have had them every day since et!! No bleeding though. I test the day after you and have resisted so far!! 

Try and stay positive and I wish you all the luck in the world.

Love 
Nancyxx


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone

SueL thank you for your message, it's been a really weird day for me and dh we just keep  like a pair of cheshire cats!!
We contacted the clinic today and i'm booked in for 6 week scan on 17/05 we can't wait...but it does feel like another 2ww all over again, no doubt i'll still be posting here for all of your support.....sorry

Nancy and justme: thinking of you both i know it's no reasurance really but as you may have seen on some of the other threads that i had Af pains from day 1 to about day 7 and they returned again on day 10.

I was convinced that af was well on it's way even though i was getting some pg. symptoms at the time, at the moment i can't stop knicker checking as i still feel like it could be on it's way!!!
I think we try to build up a barrier just in case, i know i do! Got my fingers crossed for you both.


Hi to you all, how are you bagpuss,kitty1,mizz-gizz,jmas



Caroline


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Girls!

Caroline - I knew yesterday that your DH was talking sense!!  Take it easy and let me know how you are doing over the next couple of days!

JustMe - Take care and huge  to you! Try to stay positive!

Puss - Sorry about your bleeding! You know what they say though that you should still do your test as you never know! Fingers crossed!

Susan - Had a really nice day today with DH! We had a really long lie with lots of  and then went out for lunch! Came home and relaxed, so now I am going to get ready to go back to work tomorrow! My symptoms seem to be mirroring yours as today I have not had that quesy feeling and have also been feeling great! Long may it continue for both of us! What did you do with your Bank Holiday? 

Good Luck to all testing tomorrow and to everyone else with the rollercoaster of emotions on the 2ww!

Love Tracy x


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh well, nothing has changed so looks like the old witch couldn't keep away. I have had several tia marias to soften the blow, and have spent the day wallowing. Don't know if Iam supposed to carry on with progesterone- I guess I just stop now that af has arrived. My clinic is not open today and it says not to phone the emergency number just because you have started bleeding, so am on my own with this one. I hope the rest of you have better news over the next couple of days. at least I have some frozen so can have another go soon. Want to sraight away, but think you have to wait 2 months. I guess it makes sense. Not sure if I should do the test tomorrow to get it over and done with. Any advise? I know some of you have made it through this before-so any word of wisdom would be great-

FIngers crossed for the rest of you- 

Puss
xx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi Tracy,

Glad you had a nice day today, i didnt feel like doing anything again. I feel really worn out. Hope i last a day at work tomorrow.

Susan x


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Puss

So sorry you're bleeding, I know how you feel I've been in the same boat before. I was told to carry on with the progesterone till my test day. Check with your clinic tomorrow though.

Try and be positive and strong (i know its hard), and as you say you have some frozen so you can try again in a couple of months.

I wish you all the luck in the world, my thoughts are with you

Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## Gwyn (Jan 27, 2003)

Hello to all you May testers.

Massives of congratulations on your positives. That is an extremely impressive list. 

My heart goes out to all that have had negative recently. I know how you are feeling.

I just want to wish everyone that is testing this month all the luck in the world. 

Also I just want to say to Paddi, I am so pleased that it was a positive the other morning. Go for it matey. Am behind you all the way. LOL xxx


Take care everyone.

Loadsa love
Gwynxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hello peeps, hope you are all well, sorry I haven't been around much this weekend, have been trying to keep busy also its easier to post @ work !! lol

Bagpuss, I am so sorry to hear your news, wishing you lots of future babydust xxx

 

Paddi & Caroline, congratulations to you both ! Really please that one of my fellow IUI'ers have got a BFP also Caroline, its our turn next Mizz <Sending positive vibes>

lol Kim, I have been waking really early all bank hols also.... but then running to knicker check .... then back to bed.

/hugs for Nancya nd positive vibes coming your way.

/waves to everyone else and best wishes.... Good luck to those testing over the next few days and anyone I have missed;

Jamas
Justme
Kitty
Nancy
Hermione

xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Bagpuss

sending you a giant  - so sorry about your bfn, not a great bank hol for you. But by the next one in a few weeks you will be feeling a little, or hopefully alot better, and can drink beer in the summer sunshine 

take care

kimj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Well done Caroline  

kimj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Morning all ^umbrella^

meant to rain all week apparently - depressing or what, oh well we will have to make our own sunshine on here!

         

Bagpuss, still thinkin of you hun 

which naughty people are testing early today then Come on, own up, I know you're doing it!!

I'm feeling quite positive this morning, no evil negative thoughts for me today!!!!! 

We did the last hcg jab last night and  did it hurt!!!!!!!!!! I dont know what dh did but its never hurt like that! We did do it in the middle of my tum whereas we usually do it at the side but apart from that it should have been like normal! Tha pain was fairly short lived but i went to sleep worrying that we did it wrong and the hormone wont reach the right place . oh well its all done now, cant undo it!

heres hoping for lots more    over the next few days!

kimj


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi kimj

glad to hear your feeling positive, just a question really........... what medication have you taken on your iui course, and why have you had to take a hcg injection last nite? 

Just sound so different to how my treatment has been

love michelle


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi to all those who are testing today and the next couple of days GOOD LUCK!!!!!!!!

TO all those with a bfp, well done i bet you are all on cloud 9........... paddi, gemma , caroline, jojo hope i havent missed anyone 

may the next 9 month be happy and healthy ones

love michelle


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww your poor tummy, I don't have to do any injections after my IUI ..... hope its doesn't bruise.

Glad you are feeling positive Kim, long may it last .... ^thumbsup^ Personally i am feeling that AF is coming and semi wishing that if its coming that it would just get over and done with and come now, rather than making me wait till Friday .... I know that AF symptons doesn't mean its over and when I was PG b4, I had the same feelings, but this feels identical to last IUI try ...when I just knew AF was coming....  still praying though 

Best wishes to everyone else on this miserable Tuesday morning

Candy xx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning all! Just thought I would send lots of luck to all you girlies testing over the next few days- I took my test a day early as af arrived and I already knew it would be bfn- however, I have phoned my clinic and my fet cycle can start in Mid June- so I am coming back!!! ^thumbsup^Me and dh agreed that we would have been exceptionally lucky for ivf to have worked first time- next time I am determined that I won't let work interfere- have had a really stressful few weeks at work, so no wonder didn't get pg. Anyway, for now I have a couple of weeks to have a few drinkies and make up for some lost time!!!! ^drunk^ Wishing you all the best, JMAS and Caroline for today, and Justme, Kitty, Nancy, Hermione, Paddi, Mizzgizz, Candy and chica fuego for later in week!! I am gonna hang on another board for a while, and hope to be back to the ladies in waiting in the not too distant future!! You have all been absolutely fantastic- thank you so much- I would have cracked up if it hadn't been for this site and all of you!

^group^

Please let me know through IM how you are all getting on , as I won't know where to find you!!!

Puss
xxxxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Oh, KimJ!!! I am really sorry I missed you!!! I didn't mean to...thank you for your hugs and kind words...good luck to you hon,



Puss
xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Bagpuss

Fabulous news about getting to try again in June, time will fly by, try and relax as much as you can and have lots of hubby and you time.

Fingers crossed work is easier next time round, we will miss you here, but fully understand why its time to move boards

Lots of love and babydust Candy xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Guys

Trust everyone enjoyed the bank holiday. We had a barby Sunday, 1st one of the year. Yesterday went to a fun day at our localand had a beer or 2.

Sympathies to Bagpuss. Thinking of you bud

Congratulations to all the BFP's.

Well 1 day to go until I test. No symptons what so ever. Not even AF. Feeling very negative, hence a couple of beers last night. Tomorrow will soon be here.

Good luck to all those testing this week

Back later

Kitty


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mimhg - in answer to your question............

I have been on Menopur jabs, 2 powders to 1 saline on days 4, 6, 8, and 10. Then had the Profasi 2000 (follicle popper) on day 11 and baster on day 13. Then I had to do 2 further hcg jabs(Pregnyl), on day 2 and 5 post-baster - they are for womb lining support and I think instead of the cyclogest pessaries which lots of people seem to have.
Does that answer everything? I'd be interested to hear about your txt too, its wierd isnt it, all clinics seem to do things very differently 

still raining here - have got soaked twice already today ^umbrella^

Am having little tiny tummy twinges, do i dare hope...... 

bye all 
kimj


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Oh Bagpuss - I'm really sorry that it is the old witch and the test showed neg.....    good luck with your FET, I know we spoke in chat last night and they do work!

Candy - try to keep thinking positive   you never know!

Kim - glad you are feeling good, yuck on the hcg last night! Good luck.

Anyone heard from JMAS?

Thinking of you all.

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 4, 2004)

Hi everyone

Got a    result this morning. Not sunk in yet.

Thank goodness I have the afternoon off work. Have been crying on and off and trying not too get too excited. Never thought we would get to this stage.

Thanks to everyone on this site for their support. It has made a huge difference.

Hope you all have a good day.

Love
JMAS


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations !! Congratulations !! Congratulations !! Congratulations !! Congratulations !! Congratulations !! Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

!!!CONGRATULATIONS JMAS!!!


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

congrats jmas, paddi and caroline am delighted for you   

Think I missed puss - so sent her a one to one - am so sad for her  - has anyone heard from Molly Mo? 

Have taken today off work as am feeling fragile and scared (again...), though am having niggly feelings in my tummy and have veins showing on both boobies - but I did get veins every month when I was on clomid...so who knows...

Good luck to those ladies testing soon - am sending positive thoughts to you... 

much luv,
mizz gizz. xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Awww sweetie, you relax and enjoy today as much as you can, just like me apart from I took Thursday & Friday off sick.

Molly's name has a positive after it, so I think was great news 

Wishing you heaps of babydust, its getting closer !


----------



## Lois (Nov 7, 2003)

Congratulations to everyone whose got a BFP.

Kitty1 - Good luck tomorrow - hopefully you are feeling more positive now. Thinking of you .
Lois


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats Jmas.....

This sure has been one luky thread....

Best of luck to everyone else testing tommorrow

Love paddi


----------



## sas jane v (Aug 7, 2003)

Hi girls and congrats to all you BFPs and hugs to all those who didnt this month ^cuddleup^

...and Kitty - bad girl Lay off the alcohol - no af could be good news yet
smack of the wrist and good luck to those still to test 



Sarah xxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello Girls

Just came back from hospital .....what are your opinions on 12DPT a HCG level of 50.....v worried.
Nurse said it was fine and have asked to go back again Thurs to see if it has doubled.....

Any feed back welcome!!

Love paddi


----------



## Dixy (May 4, 2004)

Hello Ladies,

I have just found this site today and Thank God for it. I am awaiting my test on Thursday and you all know what this is like. It is good to be able to share this experience with others who know as it is really a case of who feels it knows it. 
Congratulations to everyone who got a positive result. My sympathies for the not so fortunate this time but hopefully there can be better results next time.

Paddi, did you test early? I got the impression you were not due to test until 6/05/04. Could this be the reason for the HCG level? As far as I have read it is supposed to double every 2 days so hold on to the positive.


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dixy

Yes I did test early....offical test not till Thurs.....!!

They said that if it had been nearly hundred there would be no need to do another...so back again Thurs to see if it has doubled.....


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Dixy

You test the day before me, wishing you every luck in the world and bags of babydust  I am down to test on the 8th, but that is day 16, so should really be Friday day 15 ... I keep thinking I might have to test early ... if was positive, *begs god* would put us out of our misery, but if negative, I would then just get upset and pray it was negative because i tested 2 early lol... its a no win situation isn't it !

What you say is so true, I don't think anyone can relate to what we are going through, unless they are going through it to or have been, we all so lucky to have found the support from this forum and each other.

Candy x <--- Loves you guys !!


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey Girls,

Bagpuss - Sorry you got a -ve.

JMAS - Congratulations on your bfp!

Good luck to everyone else.

Dixy - Welcome to FF! Heaps of luck to you.

Laine x


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi everyone 
congrats to all the lucky +ive ones and sorry for the ones who it didn't work for this time. I hope and pray it works the next time.I'm on day 9 and due to test this sun I have'nt had any spotting but my boobs are getting bigger and veiny is this a good sign?.
wishing everyone who is testing soon lots and lots of luck. 
becs xxxxx


----------



## shart (Apr 26, 2004)

Knock, Knock

Can I come in, due to test on Friday but think AF will show up before then, fingers crossed for Kitty, I remember you from babycentre boards.

This is my 2nd attempt, feeling down at the moment, can't wait for the week to pass so I can get back to normal life

Sinead


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

JMAS - many   to you and your dh! 

Mizz-gizz - molly mo is posting on the first tri board!  her hcg levels are doing the right thing!

Paddi - 50 on 12dpt is fine! As long as the level doubles all is well, you just need a starting point. Theoretically you shouldn't test until 14dpt and at that point it should be 50 to be a "viable" pregnancy, so as your levels WILL double you'll be at 100 at that stage! 

Dixy - welcome to FF and the 2ww! Good luck.

Sinead - welcome to you as well! What treatment did you have and I'll add it to the list!? Good luck.

Justme, Kitty, Nancy and Hermione, good luck for testing!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF  06.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
shart (Sinead) 07.05.04
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Suel


Thanks for getting back to me.....I am just so worried after a MC in Jan with low HCG as well....

Annoyed at myself....should be so happy with a pos and here I am still so worried................

Love paddi


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi All!

Went back to work today (first day back since ET last Thursday) and I am knackered! Loads of work had piled up since I've been off and normally I would bring it home and catch up with marking etc. However, I decided that enough is enough and I left it lying on my desk at 4pm! My main priorities just now are me, my embies and my DH! I will do the best I can at work when I am there but I am not doing myself in!!! I sound like a right hard !!! Don't mean to, but I am exhausted!!!

Susan - How did you get on today back at work? Any more quesy feelings? I had a little bit this morning but it past after breakfast! Hope you are well?

Sinead and Dixy - Good luck getting through this week's wait!

Becs - Sounds like a good sign to me! Take it easy!

Paddi - I am sure that your HCG level will be 100+ by Thursday! Good Luck!

JMAS -  Well done you! Take care of yourself!

Puss - I am glad to hear that you will be back with your FET! Good Luck to you and huge  to you again after your BFN!

To everyone else - Hi and my thoughts are with you all!

I also don't know what I would have done without this site over the last few weeks! ^thumbsup^

Tracy x


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Jmas

Well done you, congratulations on your bfp 

Hi to all the new girls  

Good luck and sending loads of         thoughts to everyone who's testing in the next few days

Love
Nancyxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello girls

Just sending positive vibes to Justme,kitty,nancy and hermione......
lots of love 
paddi


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

Please can you add me to the 2ww list, testing on Sat 8th if I get that far! Had IUI with donor spm.

Thanks!
xx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Paddi for the positive vibes.

Hope you feeling ok.

I test on Thurs 06.05, sue has put me down as tomorrow by mistake.

Take care

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Sorry Nancy - all changed!

Sinbad - welcome (and good luck) I've added you to the list on the previous page!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Thought i'd come back to say 'hi' i've gone over to the first tri thread but miss everyone!!
Hope that some more of you will be coming over really soon.

Good luck to all the girls testing over the next few days..keeping everything crossed for you all.

Congrats JMAS see you on the other threads..
Bagpuss: still thinking of you

Speak to you all soon

Bye
Caroline


----------



## Dixy (May 4, 2004)

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the welcome, Tracy and Nancy. 

I had severe very low abdominal pains on Saturday morning about 3am for about 1/2 hr and then it stopped. It wa spain like I had not experienced before, no cramp or food poisoning type, just a wrenching continuous pain until it subsided. needless to say I was crying and rolling all around the floor but did not call the doctor. Has anyone had any such symptoms? I have been having mild cramps since ET on 26/04/05 but this was very different. I have had no bleeding and I am trying my best not to test early although I do have a home pregnancy test in the bathroom. My feelings are so mixed up as I am trying to remain realistically optimistic, trying to convince myself that the glass is half full.

I know 2 days to go and I am sure I will get through tomorrow even if I do give in to the urge to test before going to the clinic. I have convinced myself that this way if it is negative I won't be hearing it for the first time so the disappointment will be more bearable.

What a time these 2ww have turned out to be.

Once again good luck everyone. I am happy I found this site and can air some of my queries as well as read about those of others who are going through the same thing. 

Waiting to hear from someone out there.

Dixy


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Girls,

I've been away at my parents for the weekend & went back to work today after a week off......absolutely shattered and I hardly did anything! Infact I spent most of the day trying to catch up on everything I'd missed on this site.......about 10 pages!

Hi Gail, Lovely to ee you on here again, how are you? Any luck yet?

Congratulations to all you lucky girls who got BFP's!! Well done and try not to worry too much, I'm sure the next 9 months will be lovely for you all....you deserve it!
   

I don't know what to say to the others who it didn't work out for, I've been there quite a few times now and I know that words can't really make you feel better, just time and lots of love and hugs.

I'm on day 5 now and its getting to the horrible point where time begins to slow down. Why can't we just sleep for 2 weeks??

I've been having period like cramps since the et, near enough all the time which I haven't had before, I dont know if thats a good or bad sign.....  I need the loo allllllllll the time, but I think thats just because of those nasty pessaries? Anyway, the embryo doesn't implant until around day 8, am I right??

Anyway, today hasn't been too bad...times is passing okay and Cutting it is on so that'll take me to bed time! Another day gone!

Hugs to you all..
Kathryn xx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello everyone,

  Congratulations to all the bfp's  

Tracy - Im fine thanks, glad to be back at work. I took it easy though, was very tired when i got home, had an hours sleepy ^sleepy^.

Welcome to all the new 2ww's.

I found it quite frustrating at work not being able to look at these messages, cant believe how many of us there are now, this list looks very promising though.

This was my first ICSI, can anyone please tell me who had ICSI if they had any af pains, as i havent apart from feeling a little quesy and im not sure what to expect.

Thanks
Susan


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Evening Ladies,
 CONGRATULATIONS to all those BFP'S  
^group^ to those with BFN'S , dont give up hope ,better luck next time.
Well im on day 8 of FET and with all these  i could'nt resist any longer and tested this morning , Wish I had'nt now as it was a big fat negative  just praying now that it was just to early , at least ^witchypoo^ has'nt arrived yet!!! So you can imagine im feeling really fed up today. Sorry to be so moany!!! Anyway Good Luck to all those testing tommorrow
Love Lisa Lou. xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm just off to work so this is quick.....

Good luck girls for today!

Lisa Lou, 8dpt is faaaaaaaaaaaaar toooooooo early to test! Put those pee sticks away! If you're desperate, try again on 12dpt!

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Just popped in to see how you are all getting on!!

Congrats Paddi, JMAS, Mizz-gizz and Caroline..   ^cuddleup^

Lisa Lou- sounds like you tested way too early..don't get too down, and don't test again until you are much later like Sue says- you might not even have implanted yet- there is some advice re implantaion on the earlier thread frm Paddi or Nancy or Kitty!(Can't remember which, sorry).

Justme, Kitty, Herminone- Good luck for today am thinking of you all- sure you know by now so hope they were all great BFP!!  


Nancy- Good luck for tomorrow...only one more day to wait... 

Well, the sun is out and apart from the evil witch being horrid  I am feeling much better today- have a wad of cash in my purse and am off to spend it today...retail therapy...we love it!!!! ^thumbsup^ I had deliberately held on to it as an emergency fund- seeing as I don't now need fat clothes I am gonna get a summer wardrobe!!! Then I can save again for my next go!!!! Gonna rejoin Slimmin World too, had made the mistake of starting to eat like a horse!!!  

I have heard that 2 of my work colleagues had baby boys this week, one was 5 weeks early, the other bang on time...both boys...
 

Anyway, please let me know how you are all getting on, and thanks for the IM's...they cheer me up!!!! I have made lots of new friends on the "inbetweenie thread" but you lot got me through the worst 2ww...thank you all.. ^cuddleup^

puss

xxxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Hi


Just wanted to wish you all lots of luck for your 'tests' today !! , will be thinking of you all !

   


love Gail XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

good luck all. hope for + for everyone testing.

am on 6dpt - due to test 15.05.

had first icsi so wasn't really sure what to expect. Have had almost continuous twinges and aches in lower ab, so not sure if this is good or bad news. feel ok otherwise, a little quesy at times, but think this may be because i have taken the opp to eat nonstop while I am resting at home (think it is the stress of it all)!!!!

Have been reading theses boards endlessly - they are a great help.

wishing everyone the best of luck, if sadly not this time, then very very soon.

spider
xxx


----------



## MoS (May 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone!

Just thought I'd join in the fun (not) of the two ww - I'm desperate for a bit of company - especially in the need of like minded individiduals who understand what I am going through...

Any positive vibes you guys can pass on would be most appreciated!

I am a newbie to the fertility friends site - wondering whats the best way to get started really...

Currently in the waiting to find out if i am preggers part of my treatment and needing a little bit of companionship in these days.

I am with the ARGC and am on my second ICSI tx so have a bit of experience with the old drugs, procedure, immunology side of things - 

I was reading the "Desperate for Pregancy Symptoms!" topic which is great - but how do we distinguish real pregnancy symptoms with the drugs side effects - I'm on clexane/progestone/asprin/folic/ritrodine/prenisolone and constantly hungry

For the moment - miles of smiles to everyone also on their 2ww!

Big ^thumbsup^ for everyone testing today!


----------



## Pogo1 (Jan 2, 2004)

Sorry to intrude here girls,

milesofsmiles - I have sent you an IM.

Good luck all.

Crystal
x


----------



## shart (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi all

Still getting used to this site and trying to work my way around it. Sue, thanks for reply, I had IVF with ICSI but the IVF worked better and the embies put back in were for IVF.

Still think AF is on the way, good luck to everyone testing in next few days and congrats to those who have received BFP's.

Sinead


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hiya all

any news from todays testers - hope all is ok with you guys - Justme, Kitty and Hermione 

mizzgrizz, not long for you now, hows it going?

I've still got my positive hat on, I feel like i so deserve a positive, that sounds really selfish cos of course we all do, but its been 5 1/2 yrs now, we have worked SO damn hard at getting healthy, no drinking AT ALL for months and months, changing our eating habits, wolfing down the vits and minerals, we have been thru one bfn and survived and got stronger, we MUST be in for a break now. pleeeeeeeeeeeease whoever is in charge 

welcome to all the newbies

kimj


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Girls that are testing today

.......waiting anxiously to hear your good news....I am keeping everything crossed................

With love

paddi x


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls,
I hope everyones ok. I'm on 10pt and i am sooo tempted to do a test but dh has asked me not to. so i would feel too guilty if i did. last night i had a few af pains so i really hope the  isn't coming.I hope i can hold out to sun. I notice veins on my boobs at night more than during the day do u think this is normal?. This thread has really helped me and I would like to thank u all for being so supportive in the horrible 2ww. 
becs xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Afternoon guys.

Well looks like I'm the 1st tester on the board. Sorry guys the waiting goes on. I very very faint positive but AF pains getting stronger as the day goes on. Re-test Friday if nothing happens. BFN for me. I knew Sunday. Had faint line then too so it's the hCG still in my body I think. Follow up appointment Friday. Going to ask about 'immune issues'. Done everything else. My clinic are baffled too.

Trust my fellow testers have had better news.

Good luck to everyone else. I'll be sticking around for a bit to see how you all get on

Kitty


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

thanx Deborah
I'm feeling a little bit neg today but must be my moods. fingers crossed anyway. Kitty a +ive is a good sign keep yer chin up. Hope to hear from the others soon!
love and good luck to all
becsxx
^thumbsup^


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Sinbad, Spider, Mos (U r in the right place) and sinead and any others who have newly joined us, wishing you all heaps of babydust and lots of love.

Nice to see you popping by Caroline and bagpuss, keeping an eye on us ... might be on the "Inbetweens" board sooner than I had hoped bagpuss .... although I am down to test later in the week, I tested today day 13 (only because I feel so AF'ish and I guess I was desperate for some hope) I know AF signs don't mean the end, but I am normally very good at reading my body .... needless to say it was negative, so now I still have to wait 4 the old witch to show up b4 I really know where I am ... and keep praying she decides not to show in the meantime, but although I am trying to stay positive, I do think that my 2nd attempt @ IUI has failed..... which means that Mizz you have to get BFP to make up 4 it ! and Kim to, we need some more IUI'ers.

Kitty, sounds really good to me, fingers crossed stay positive !

Wishing badydust to all those stillin their 2ww and those who it didn't work out this month 4, praying that its your turn soon

Candy x

Edited as I put Paddis name by mistake /sorry


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi,
Can anyone tell me why it is good to eat pineapples in the 2ww? someone said this to me and i just wanted to know why?
becsxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Kitty

A line is a line...its definatlet picking up preg hormone.....mine were faint...hosp not interested how faint they were..(Had them ALL in handbag as proof!!!!!) as long as you can see anything AT ALL....

Try and not to woory....says me who worries constantly....

Am thinking of you...

love Paddi


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Candy

....I am sorry, but it is not over yet.....try again in a couple of days.ignore the AF pains mine were terrible yesterday and convinced it was going to turn up.wokethis morning and they are gone....

I am thinking of you all...this is so hard


love paddi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Opps I am so sorry Paddi, I didn't mean to put your name on my post as I know its not you who is in the "Inbetween forums" its Bagpuss ... huge apologies for my typo.

Thank you so much 4 your kind words and support, I am just trying to get through to 5.30 so that I can go home to DH and have a huge cuddle ... I know I have no right to be like this and should be more positive when AF hasn't even appeared yet, but I just know shes so close, still praying she decides to put off her visit but ...... argghhhh ... u guys know how I feel, just need a good cry.

Lost my posting so writing again - apologises if it appears twice.

Love and positive vibes to you all xx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Kitty

Try not to worry, a line is a line, you may just not have enough hcg.

Good luck
Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## justme (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All,

Well it was negative. No line to be seen for miles. The same as the last 50 times I have done a pt in the last 4 years . I still haven't got my AF. But can feel that its on its way. 

Thanks for all the support in the last 2 weeks. 

Hope everyone else has much better luck.

Love, Justme.


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

I'm back

Candy: I still think you tested too early. Was that 13 days from EC as your down to test on the 8th.

Justme: Must be 1 of those days. No BFP for the 5/5/04. Sympathies to you. Best wishes

Nancy: Good luck for tomorrow

Thanks to all for your support

Best wishes to all

Kitty


----------



## shart (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi Kitty

As the girls say a +ive is just that, fingers crossed it will get stronger, I'm meant to be testing Friday but was just at the loo and had a show, devastated to say the least, didn't make it to the test day again.............

Af always shows up bang on time when it can't be bothered to every other time.

Hopefully, your +ive will pick up tomorrow or Friday.

Love Sinead


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi everyone...I am so sorry about your news Justme, Candy and Kitty. ^group^ Sending you all lots of hugs. I have started to know now how awful it is..I am sure it gets harder each time. Will you come and keep me company on the inbetweeners? You have all helped me, so if you need me I am here for you.

Good luck to the rest of you, we need some good news now!!



puss
xx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Justme

I'm so sorry to hear your news, my thoughts are with you

Love
Nancyxx


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi!

JustMe - Sorry to read your news today! Huge  to you! 

Kitty - Keep thinking positive thoughts until Friday!As the others have said a line is a line!

Susan - How are you today? I hope you managed to get a good sleep last night and are staying strong! I am sooooooo tired! Have been trying to take it easier at work but it is hard! Have had no other symptoms other than extreme tiredness!

Kathyrn - Reading the posts today I just noticed that you are a fellow Glasgow Royal! You must have been in the day before me for EC/ET? How are you doing today?

Loads of Luck to those testing soon!   

Tracy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Susan and TracyAnn - how was work today? A little easier? any less tired or worse!

Dixy - not long now for you!

Kathryn - glad you had a good time away, the worst bit is not being able to catch up on here isn't it!

Bagpuss - good on you for shopping and treating yourself! Why not!

Gail - thinking of you too.

Spider - welcome and good luck! These boards are a lifeline!

MoS - welcome to you too! See you're on a cocktail of drugs! I was on clexane, progestone, asprin, folic and prenisolone like you (only one I didn't have was IVIG and ritodine) and I didn't get any side affects with those if that helps!

Sinead - hang on in there as you don't know, yet!

Kitty - I've posted to you on the other thread   

Candy - just take care of yourself and wait a couple of days and test again!  

Becs - god knows what pineapple is supposed to do, think it's an old wives tale!

Justme - sorry to you too    not a good day today, take the time you need to be with your dh.

mizz gizz, sinead, Dixy, Nancy and Hermione, good luck for testing.

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss  IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 06.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
MoS ICSI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Evening,

Had a better day today, not so tired thanks SueL and Tracy. 

Tracy - Im same as you, tired but no other syptoms.
Hopefully that is a good sign.

I wonder if anyone can help with an embarrasing question - are piles common this early on?? 

^group^ for the girls who sadly got negs today.

Good luck Nancy and Dixy for tomorrow

Susan


----------



## jojo (May 31, 2002)

Hi Girls,

Sorry I haven't posted sooner - been away with work - of course i couldn't concentrate on a single thing!!

Me and lovely dh wanted to say a huge thank you for all your lovely good wishes.

We also want to say big congratulations to Paddi, JMAS and Caroline, and heartfelt hugs to bagpuss, justme and kitty.

I'm too scared to go to the 'pregnant' boards yet - so i might stay here for a bit if that's ok

It really hasn't sunk in at all. Don't feel any different - other than an almost constant tummy ache - which i'm sure is af about to start - but the nurse said this was completely normal. Sounds like paddi and me are having similar symptoms!! 

My hospital don't want to see me until the 20th may for a scan where they'll be able to tell if everything is going ok - that seems ages away!!! so no blood tests or anything!! is this normal?? have we really got to rely on a pee stick?? what if it changes - i'm too scared to do another test in case it's negative!!

dh finally got home from work at 11pm on Sunday - i was almost at exploding point!! we're both in shock still - it just doesn't seem real. In fact i keep forgetting - how weird is that?? Big grins to each other constantly!!

Had parents around for dinner on Monday and hadn't told them that i'd tested - so when we suprised them there were lots of tears. I didn't realise my dad was such a softie!!

Anyway, I hope this gives some hope to you other 2ww'ers - and those on an FET cycle. And those who worry that they have no symptoms!!!

Thank you all again sooooo much.

Lots of love and luck.
jojo xxxx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Big hugs for all those who tested today. ^cuddleup^

Tracy, Nice to see another one from Glasgow Royal, GailM is a Royal too! I was in Wednesday and Friday, they were really quiet days, so I got lucky, last time there were 6 girls waiting for EC/ET, only 2 this time. The nurses are lovely aren't they? really cheer you up, they enjoyed taking the mick out fo me because that drug they give you for EC nocks me silly, apparently I was shouting "you dont know how long I've not had a drink for, this feels so good...thank you"(I thought it was alcohol)!!!!!!! I nearly died when she told me, I can't remembr a thing...I kept asking for more aswell......god! ^uts^ 

I'm on day 6 now, its not been too bad so far, but then the weekends are always slow I think.

Has anyone actually managed not to test early? I've never managed it, but just wondered if anyone had manged to be stronger?

Good luck to all testing soon.

Love 
Kathryn xx


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello everyone
Things change so quickly on here that I can't keep up. 
The days drag on and on for me and I am still trying to decide whether to test a day early, so it will be a Sunday and with my DP instead of a Monday, and going to work. 
I have been told that a +ve is definitely a +ve but if it is a -ve when you test early it could still be a +ve the next day. Does that sound right?
I seem to have no symptoms whatsoever and haven't had any spotting, which I thought was a sign of implantation. OR does that not always happen?
Aren't I supposed to have sore boobs?

Kathryn, you asked if anyone has managed not to test early> Well I am waiting to see if I can hold out. How much chance is there that you get the correct reading a day early?
Anyway good luck Nancy and Dixy for tomorrow, lets hope we see some more BFP. I always look on here early in the morning waiting for the results. 

I am really sorry to hear your news, Bagpuss and justme. 

Kitty I thought that even a faint +ve line is definitely +ve. Have you tried again?

Susan I am tired too and nothing else. Its weird. 

Good luck everyone
Tania


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Girls
Thanks for your kind words Sue and Bagpuss enjoy your retail therapy , 
 Hi to all you newbies
Kitty, a faint line is better than no line dont give up hope just yet.
and to my Fet buddies - Justme sending you big ^cuddleup^. And Jojo thanks for  vibes it helps .
Well ive had better days , the closer I get to testing day the more insane I become   ^doh^    all rolled into one day.
Hope your all coping better Than me , wish they could be kinder to us on 2WW and put us into hibernation for 2weeks , im not even sleeping properly anymore . Love insane Lisa Lou. xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh what a sad day on here with all these bfns - sending big hugs to you all ^cuddleup^

I didnt test early last time and dont intend to this time either (famous last words!!) - it just seems to send everyone round the twist  - am losing it enough as it is without adding to the stress 

sending  to tomorrows testers

kimj


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Morning all- just sending some positive vibes to Nancy, Paddi and Dixy for today.....          

Kitty, any more news with you? I hope af has kept away and that your faint line is getting stronger now.... 

I have woken up feeling better again today, had a long chat with dh yesterday and he has agreed that stress is bad when trying to conceive, and suggested that we move to a smaller house so that I can take a career break! ^thumbsup^ It just so happens his dad has moved in with his "lady friend" ( he is in his 70's dirty old goat!!) and we are going to speak with him about buying his house...cute little bungalow- semi rural location as they say!!!! So we will have to see!!!

Can't seem to keep away from this board...is it because I am destined to be back here soon- doesn't feel right at the inbetweeners...not enough posting going on!!!

Anyway, lots of love & hugs to you all... ^cuddleup^

Puss
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Justme, I am sory to hear the test was negative, but its not over until the evil AF arrives, lets hope she gets lost ... wishing you lots of positive vibes x

Bagpuss.... What a great idea about the move, hope it goes smoothly, you need some U time and I can't think of a better way than pottering around in your country garden... theres no chance 4 me as we just extended our mortage to extend our house.. but it has made the quality of our lives so much better (we had a tiny and i mean tiny downstairs bath and DH is 6ft 3) wishing you every future happiness.

Good luck today Dixy .. wishing you lots of babydust and for Mizz & Sinead, tommorow, which is officially my test day 2, but as AF arrived day 15 last time, I put me down to test on Saturday 8th day 16.

Kitty have i missed a post ? I had high hopes 4 u ... sending you lots of love, it was day 13 from IUI btw xxx

Best of luck to everyone else xxx and stay with us for as long as you want Jojo xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Morning guys

Good luck to all the testers today.

BFN for me girls. No line this morning, No AF either. Day 16. At clinic tomorrow for follow up so see what happens next. Dh devastated and I'm just numb. I don't know what to do next. I've obviously got unexplained secondary infertility as everyone says there is nothing wrong with either of us and we have both had kids before. 

I'll keep you posted, hopefully I won't be away for long!!!

Thanks for all the support. This site is a rock to me.

Kitty


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Kitty, I am so sorry for you BFN. 
It is so frustrating with unexplained infertility. Could you tell me what is secondary as opposed to unexplained infertility, which I have been told I have. I have not heard of secondary unexplained infertility. 

I have 5 days to go on the 2ww but I am worried it is a -ve too, because i have no symptoms and we have no idea why things aren't working. 
DO you think you will have another try? Are there any further tests that you can do

good luck in your decision
tania


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hiya all 

Kitty - big  for you. Unexplained is so hard to deal with, are you doing all the vits and minerals......

Candy - fingers crossed for you.....thinkin of you hun ^cuddleup^

Chica Fuego - as I'm here I'll answer your question to kitty - secondary IF is when you have already had a child but dont seem to be able to have another,(sometimes there is a reason and sometimes not, hence Kittys is 'Unexplained') 


nothing going on this end, diddly squat in the way of symptoms but still feeling hopeful. I've got a good song going at the mo - anyone into the band Turin Brakes? they have a song that goes 'These are the daaaaaays that are driving me craaaaaaaaaaaaaa-zy' Very apt I thought!!

take care all of yous

any sign of the turtle one getting her bum on here yet?? 

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

The turtle one lol Kim ... she will love you for that !!! come on Murtle we are waiting !!! if you get on today/2morrow I might still be on my 2ww, as I missed sharing the last one with u as I couldn't face going near the 2ww forums last time. (No offense as u r all so helpful, just didn't feel strong enough)

I really feel for you Kitty, I hope the appointment goes well and you get some answers, I think its time for you and hubby to have some U time and lots of huggles, thinking of you both and wishing you well, let us know how you get on xxx

Wishing you all babydust.... Glad you are feeling hopeful Kim and I pray it works out 4 u ... Mizz where are u


----------



## shart (Apr 26, 2004)

Hi everyone

I know I only joined a few days ago and just wanted to thank you all, bfn for me also. Did the test this morning, wasn't meant to until tomorrow but had got spotting. AF isn't in full flow yet but I'm putting that down to pessaries.

Thinking of Kitty also, good luck to everyone else testing in the next few days.

Am going to go shop til I drop for the afternoon, hopefully it might take my mind off it

Love Sinead


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Sinead- sorry abot your negative,,,,,shopping is certainly the way to go!! Thats what i did too!!! retail therapy-nothing like it!! Maybe I will see you on the inbetweeners-

Puss
xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

^group^
big, big hugs for those with bfn - sinead, kitty, justme and any others i've missed out - really feeling for you.

this is my first icsi and i'm new to the boards, but I don't know what I would do without them now - makes such a difference knowing you all understand.

I'm on day 7, mixed symptoms - think pessaries have a lot to answer for!

good luck all those testing over the next week or so, wishing for ^thumbsup^ for all!!

spider xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Girls,

Thought i'd just let you know that I tested this morning at 5am!!! and its positive!!! Cant believe it, so sure af was on way as had af pains since et.

Wasn't sure wether to post as there has been a few bfn and I didn't want any of you to feel like I was rubbing it in.

My thoughts go out to all of you. I know exactly how you feel as i've been through it myself.

Take care everyone and remember miracles do happen!

Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies - have had a bit of a cold and have been hiding under the duvet for a day or two! Hello Candy - here I am...  did you do a test? Do another in a day or two to be sure - I am on day 14 now - they told me to test on Sat May 8th - Symptoms still just strange niggly feeling in my tummy and veiny boobs - should I do a test now do you think? Or wait until Sat?

Oh God I can't stand it!!! ^furious^
Hugs to all... ^group^

Mizz-gizz. xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Wait Mizz as its worse if you get a negative but no AF as they you think its because u tested to early .... and of course may well be ...although I reckon tommorow would be ok for you as thats day 15. ... I was naughty I did test and it was negative, I was 100% convinced AF was here as am really sore inside if that makes sense .. I am not giving up hope until the old bag decides to show (but I am hoping she prefers a retreat to America  ) but I won't test again till Saturday if no sign.

I am glad you are back you can't desert me this is hell !!! I am praying your get a bfp though !



Nancy, I am so chuffed to hear your news, congratulations,please don't ever feel bad about posting such amazing news, we all need that glimpse of hope... wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy xx

Sorry to hear AF has arrived Sinead, I know nothing anyone says is of any comfort, but I do feel for and wish you well /hugs

Love to you all xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Candy - sorry to desert you...  agree it's hell! Keep thinking those positive  thoughts!

Congrats Nancy - yes - we want to hear good news - I am delighted for you 

hugs to you Sinead... ^cuddleup^

Hey Spider I see you are at UCh - who's your doc? We had Dr Ranieri - the italian biker!

Bye, 
mizz gizz. xxx


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls, 
congrats Nancy great news!, Candy try and keep positive. Big hugs to Sinead ^cuddleup^. i know how you feel Mizz Gizz as i'm on day 11 and really want to test.  .Spider my hormones drove me mad over these 2ww. Hopefully it will be all worth it!
Sending big hugs and lots of love to all 
becsxxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hi Girls

Congrats to Nancy.....you must be thrilled to bits

I am so sorry to all you wonderful girls that did not make it. I know how heart wrenching and maddening the whole thing is.

I would like to thank each and everyone of you for all the support and kind words over the last few weeks. I really could not have done it without you all. 

So for me its a goodbye.. off to another board....up at hosp today and bllods more than doubled so we can breathe a little sigh of relief and they do not want to see us gain till the first scan

For me its being a long long journey to get here.....this was my sixth IVF attempt....a MC, an IVF cycle that had nothing to transfer.....All I can say is stay positive.. 

With Love and warm wishes to all of you

Love

paddi x


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Thanks girls for all your messages and IM's.

Congrats to Nancy and good luck.

Hopefully I will be back. Got follow up appointment tomorrow and an all inclusive holiday for 2 weeks in the canaries to refresh and have a think.

Will keep popping back in to see how you are all doing.

Good luck to everyone

Kitty


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Good for you Paddi - thanx for the positive  vibes!

Good luck,
mizz gizz. x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls

Heaps and heaps of luck...


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8589;start=0#lastPost


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Laine, Kitty wishing you a well deserved relaxing holiday... Paddi you are an inspiration to us all, after all you have been through this is one BFP that made us all smile ! wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and lots of love.

Becs, thanks for the kind words wishing you lots of babydust.

So Mizz do you think you will test tommorow or hold out ?


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hi Girls,

Just wanted to say a big thank you for all your kind wishes and congratulations.

I still cant quiet believe it!!

Just want to wish you all the best and it will work for you, dont give up.

Take care

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Nancy 

  

Many congratulations on your BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

kimj


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Kitty

Hope all goes well for you and have a brilliant holiday

Love
Nancyxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Thanks Kimj, still cant believe it! ^shocked^

Hope all goes well for you, hope you get a bfp 

Sending you loads of luck and lots of          vibes

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi Nancy

Congrats on your  wishing you a happy nine months.

Nerys


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

sorry i haven't posted much. Congratulations to all those with BFP and a huge ^group^for all those with bfn.

Well i am slowly starting to go mad now with the waiting. All the pains i had at the begining of the week now seem to have died down. Apart from having really sore boobs still at night and first thing in the morning.

At the moment i am going though has it worked or hasn't.....

I have no pains now in my tummy so that makes me think its not worked.

sorry for the moan.


sending everyone who tests in the next few days  vibes.

love and dust to all

Nerys


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Nancy

Congratulations on your BFP. 

You must be over the moon and you really deserve it. 

I wish you so much luck in the next 9 months

tania


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi everyone

4 days to go for me and now feel even more despondent. I have got real AF feelings, serious back ache and on and off stomach ache. This doesnt give much hope. 

I am trying so hard to think positive but I also don't want to get my hopes up for nothing
I am still considering testing a day early, so it will be a Sunday. Unless AF comes before

tania


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi!

Huge congratulations to all the BFP's today! Well Done! Also, huge hugs to the BFN's! Take care of yourselves and your DH's!

Kathryn - You made me laugh so much when you told me what you are like under sedation! They should bottle that stuff! Hope you are okay today?

SueL - Work has still been tiring but at the same time keeps my mind busy and on other things for a little while! Still really tired and a few niggly pains today! I am on day 7 and test on Wednesday! Not sure what to think!

Susan - How are you doing today? Any other symptoms?

Good luck to all!

Tracy x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

My positive hat is slipping,i knew this 2nd week the doubts would creep in, like last time.
I want symptoms, why cant I have just one tiny one >: just a little sign to send me to sleep happy tonight....... 

kimj


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Sue

Can you add me to your list. 2nd IUI today, test date 20th May.

Cheers

Murtle
xxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Bagpuss - what a lovely dh! Sounds like you have a good plan up your sleeve! 

Kitty - good luck with your review today, thinking of you   Enjoy the canaries.

Kim - love the lyrics from the song - very appropriate!

Sinead - sorry that your news was neg   hope you find the strength to go again and don't disappear now you've found the FF site!

Nany - many many many congrats to you and your hubs! it's news of positives that kept me going through 5 other 2ww's! 

Paddi - lovely news that your levels have doubled (thought they would!!!!!)  Congrats!

Murtle - good luck with your IUI and the 2ww!

Dixy, mizz-gizz, Sinbad, Candy, MoS - good luck to you all for when you test!     

To the remainder of you, please please please try not to worry about symptoms v lack of symptoms as you just can't tell and that's why the 2ww is so flippin hard.  


  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
MoS ICSI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi Peeps ... well its day 15 4 me, AF arrived lunchtime of the 15th last time.... will test again tomorrow if no show, I have gone from "I know my body AF is coming" to ..... please god let me have been wrong ! ..... so sending myself babydust lol

Mizz been thinking about you alot, knowing we had IUI on the same day and praying to god you get that BFP, please only post good news xxxx 

Nery's you never need to apologise to us for having a moan, not that I thought you was, but thats what we are here 4, I hope your 2ww goes fast and you get a BFP at the end !

Tania, I was the same and regretted testing early, I guess had I got a positive I wouldn't have lol ... I would hold out if you can, wishing you loads of babydusta nd positive vibes.

Welcome Murtle @ Last !!! even if it might be my last day here, I am pleased to have shared a bit of my 2ww with ya, as I said b4, I couldn't face it last time.

Thanks for the warm wishes Sue

Love to everyone and wishing we get ost more bfp over the next few weeks

Candy xx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Morning ladies,

Kimj wish I had some symptoms too - it's driving me crazy ^furious^

Candy - do test again - I am thinking of you - no AF is good.... 

Gail told me she had a BFN last night...am so sorry for her - she had her treatment same day as us Candy.... 

Sending huge amounts of fairy dust to all of us - we need to think postive - it's the weekend, and good things are gonna happen!
   
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi All,

Congrats to you nancy! Well done!  

Tracyann, Glad I made you laugh, we all need a good giggle session! 

GailM, How did things go? 

Well, thats my first week over with now, one more to go! I think I'm coping alright but the if I remember rightly its the last week of the wait that makes you go a bit doolally! 

Anyway, its friday and its cake day at work! Yipee! The weekend is here......to drag by again.

Good luck to anyone testing soon.....sending out positive vibes... 

Kathryn xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Candy - we are not doing our job if you are having to send yourself babydust!!!!!!!! heres some from me to you
   

Murtle glad you made it here at last! You test on dh's birthday! 

mizz-grizz only one more day to go - are you tempted to test today?! 

well its sunny here today so i am going to occupy myself in the garden after lazing around in bed far too long. I hopped out too quickly when I heard dh start up our vw camper and it made a horrid noise, so was standing in my pj's in the street at 7.45am - far too early so had to go back to bed to recover! The handbrake has jammed itself on so looks like we will have to call out a mechanic - we do love our camper but its a never ending round of repairs, you just get one thing fixed and the next thing goes, and it all adds up 

off to enjoy the sun  

love to all

kimj


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

hi mizz-gizz, we are also with Dr Ranieri, v happy with UCH, nice and supportive.

How are you, thinking about you today, really hope you get a good result. Sending you lots of


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls, 
me being me had to test this morn before dh went to work. off course i am not supposed to test til sun,but i couldn't wait and guess wot it was -ive i feel so down now .i wish i had of left it wot do you think? was i too early i thought on 12dpt was ok. anyway i hope there are lots more positives to come and i wish u all the luck in the world.  for the ones whose dream didn't come true great big hugs and lots of love ^cuddleup^. i wish i was patient!!!!
becsxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Thanks Kim lol ..... I think my boots are now full of dust ... do you think it will do the trick 

Sorry to hear Gail's news 

Awww Becs, fingers crossed it was just 2 early to test, I 2 tested early and I wish I didn't ! ... shame we can't turn back the clock aye, keep postive, sending you lost of positive vibes and babydust.

Mizz you have to log on with your news tommorow morning as I am going away from the night so will be leaving in the afternoon and i can't take the suspense, good luck xxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Becs - Do test again on Sun! The more I hear of you naughty early testers getting bfn's, the more I am determined to wait... I am so scared of getting a bfn...hateful isn't it...? 

Congrats Nancy - glad your nightmare has turned into a happy dream..  I'm sure it will happen, if not this time, eventually, for all of us - we must all stay postive whatever our test results... ^group^

Spider - I agree everyone at UCH are so nice - especially the nurses - will definitely go straight back there should I get a bfn this weekend.

Candy - I will log on as soon as I know - even it's bad news - will need some virtual hugs! Am out straight from work tonight with a few girls for a catch-up - which I hope will take my mind of it for a few hours at least! You are going to test again aren't you? And you Becs - you hang in there girl..!

Back to the grind stone for me now... 

mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

keeping my fingers crossed for you becs and candy - send ing lots and lots     and to everyone else testing.

big, big, big ^cuddleup^ to those with bfn.

I'm just entering second week in 2ww. Horrible old process this, and think I have told too many friends - hope I will have good news to tell them otherwise won't want to speak to anyone!

I have had constant aches and twinges, and have sore-ish boobs with lots of veins, not sure whether pre-AF or anything else. I am so wrapped up in this process, I feel that I can't really remember what my body did in its natural state!!!

Trying to stay positive, but see-sawing madly between thinking it will be positive, to being sure it isn't. Trying to cheer myself up with Cold Feet on DVD (dh bought me whole series at start of 2ww) - just got to the one where adam and rachel are having ICSI!!

good luck all, here's hoping to a big fat run of 

spider xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Mizz honey, if I can get through today with no AF, there will be nothing that can stop me testing in the morning with u .... I am really scared for us both and am just praying constantly ... saw that Emma over on our other thread's, af arrived today was her 2nd try shes devasted and so I need to cry, but nothing will come out ... feeling really strange today (I can't believe I am not crying.. normally I can't stop !)

Hope you have a really nice night tonight, do they know you are on treatment ? 

Bless you spider, I know what you mean about forgetting ... thanks for the babydust, blowing some back to you xx

PS Mizz how we going to get through today ?


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi to all you girls on the 2ww,

I was hoping I could join you please, I have just come over from the Easter Eggies thread.
I had my e/t yesterday and had two embies put back in, so now I guess as you all know is the hard part of waiting for 2 whole weeks. 
I am due to test on the 20th May and just hope this date comes round quickly.
I have been reading your stories over the last few weeks and am just so thankful for this website.
Sending all of you with bfp many congratulations and my thoughts are with you if you have not been so fortunate this time. Good Luck next time.

Speak to you all soon and Good Luck.

Joanne


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls,
thanx so much for your words of encouragement.
Candy me and u in the same boat i hope and pray we tested too early.!!!!!!. Mizz Gizz i know i shouldn't off tested how can u be soo strong best of luck mate!!!!!. spider u look after urself this week and all the luck to u aswell!!!!. hi joanne welcome i hope ur 2ww fly in and u get a bfp .
lots of   
becsxxxx


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Hi 

First time on site. I am on day 8 and I tested!!! How stupid is that? Found a test that is really sensitive (HCG above 10) and its -ve I know its v.early, really mad with myself, but just had to find out. I would have thought HCG would have been over 10 if something was going on in there so now feeling really low. 

Hoping you all get good news!
Love


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi girls,

want to send huge hugs to all of you that didn't get your dreams this time , don't give up hope some of us just have to wait a little longer than others .

to the girls that have positive results congratulations and enjoy  

anyone testing in the next few days good luck !!!

to all you girls testing early don't torture yourselves , put those evil pee sticks in the cupbourd untill your real test date when at least you can be sure its the right result, and please hang on to your hopes

today is day 8 for me so into the real crazy part ,won't be out of the loo too busy knicker cheking 

take care all of you
love caron xxxx


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Thanks Caron! decided not doing anymore testing!
Sending you all a group hug!
love
Sazzie ^group^


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Welcome Joanne and Sazzie - try to think postive thoughts - it's horrible when you're just beginning the 2ww..almost as horrible as the stage we're at (testing tomorrow... ^shocked^)

Candy - R U at work? I am and am pleased (for once) to say I have a lot of editing to do today - which is keeping my mind off it - and I plan not to talk about it (well not toooo much tonight), I'm sure my head will be spinning but not with alcohol .

My DH is strong and won't let me test early - lucky for me really I think - I will do it early (^sleepy^) tomorrow morning though... shame about Emma 

lots more fairy dust to all...... 
Luv, 
mizz gizz...  xxxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi ladies - thought i would pre-introduce myself, i am currently on easter eggies board and having E/T tomorrow, so can you a me to the wonderful 2ww board?

Hi joannel by the way, told you i'd follow ya over ~ good luck 

Zoe x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

GOOD LUCK CANDY & MIZZ-GIZZ


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi to everyone who is going 

Candy and Mizz, pleeeeeeeeeease could you test very early tomorrow as I am leaving the house at 8.30am and will be out the WHOLE day till 9pm and I dont think I can bear the suspense!!!!!!! 

Murtle, hope ur enjoying the sun . I have been pricking out tomato seedlings (yawn) and doing some light digging.

Spider - enjoy your Cold feet - it is my all time favourite prog in the whole world! It makes me laugh and cry all at the same time - I have every series except the last, which i hope to get for my B'day in a couple of weeks........

welcome to the new 2wwers, it wont be long b4 your going bonkers like the rest of us 

I am dying for a glass of cider, I think its the sunshine getting me in the mood. Its soooooooooooo long since I had a drinkie, if I get a bfn then i am planning a party for mine and dh's birthdays (2 days apart) and I am going to get very very drunk! But of course that wont happen cos I am *****y well going to get a BFP!  

hugs and babydust to all

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Joanne, hope you embies stick around and your dreams come true xx  Zoe good luck 4 2morrow with the ET...  to Sazzie welcome to this board, i 2 tested early ^doh^ and am paying the price 4 it .... sending you positive vibes and babydust

  

LOL Caron, I have been in and out of the toilet all day .... hope there are no knicker checking police around as I woudl be banged up.

Mizz ... yes I am at work, can't concentrate on anything ... its terrible knowing that was day 15 AF came last time, if I can just make it till our test day.... so glad I have all this to share with you, with everyone of course, but having another IUI'er on the same day really helps.... *positive thoughts coming your way*

^cuddleup^ 

Thanks Murtle 

Candy <--- off to check again 

Love and babydust to you all


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Kim will do my best ..... I reckon I will wake when the sun rises.... have a good day out 2morrow and keep up that positive thinking !


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Murtle - that was lovely...thank you... 

Kim - will be up with the lark to let you know the outcome...ulp... 

Candy - never mind being banged-up - let's hope you're knocked-up...LOL... 

now, where was I? ...think positive thoughts...think positive thoughts...think postive thoughts....       


Later,
mizz gizz. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Just catching up from this morning!

Zoe - good luck for your ET tomorrow!

Joanne - welcome across and good luck!

Sazzie - welcome to FF and the 2ww and all the best to you too!

Imminent testers, masses of fairydust!
 

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
MoS ICSI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

LMAO Mizz I liked that one, really made me smile .... I guess I have missed you for the evening so fingers crossed and speak in the AM xxx 

Lots of love all xxx


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls,
good luck mizz gizz & candy . hi murtle take it easy on 2ww, zoe good luck for tomorrow!!,welcome sassie to the crazy 2ww. Kimj i decided if it is -ive  on sun i am going to get vvv drunk. ^drunk^. sorry girls but i am feeling so neg about it all now is there much point in testing on sun. i am getting headaches it must be stress!!!!!
wishing everyone luck
lol
becs


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining you all. Have just started my 2ww today after transfer this morning. FET, only one embryo survived, but its there, so fingers crossed. 

Anna xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys

Went for follow up appointment today and they said there is absolutely no reason why it isn't working. It is either the embies are not getting to bastocyst stage or they are just not implanting on. I have asked for every possible test to be done before I start another attempt. They are doing all the immune issues for me and the one which has to be sent to America (don't know whether Mr Beer is involved or not). They have also mentioned they will try 'viagra' next time. Well my face hit the floor. I nearly ****** my self laughing (sorry tmi). Apparently yes they use it and recommend it in my case. It is suppose to help with blood flow to the uterus. A fellow 2ww'er has just got a BFP using viagra after many failed attempts So hey presto, finger's crossed. 


Good luck to all testing soon.

Kitty


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Kitty - Sounds very interesting!!! Hope they can get to bottom of everything for you! At least they are on to it for you! Take Care!

Joanne and Zoe - Hi! Welcome to the 2ww!! I remember you both from the Easter Eggies thread! Hope you are both well?

Susan - Haven't seen anything from you for a couple of days! Are you okay?

I am now on day 8 and am determined not to test before my date on Wednesday! This is my first attempt and I am going to try and stay strong! What are my chances? Fingers crossed I can stay away from a chemist this weekend! I am full of the cold today anyway so probably won't go far!

Good luck to all testing over the weekend! 

Take Care!

Tracy x


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi ladies

Thought I would post just to say hello, am currently on day 10 and due to test 14th which is next friday, so officially 1 week to go, if i make it that far!!!!!!!!!! last iui attempt I had af on day 16, although had af pains from the 15th until she showed up on the 16th day, so could be less than a week........................ I am finding the waiting now is doing my head in  keep thinking what if! I have been experiencing af pains since having the iui and on day 8 experienced a pinkish discharge and then the rest of the day my tummy felt swollen and bruised.................... just like when i had a hsg scan.......... ive also been experiencing a lot of cm creamey............... but keep thinking that it is to do with those b****y pessaries

Thing is I think when you get to the second week any twinge or pain or anything........ you start to interpret into anything you want it to be......................

At present feel like i am losing my mind , it seems to be worse at night over the past couple of days, everytime i close my eyes i see    

Has anyone seen the episode of cold feet where rachael and adam are having fertility treatment, and he is cooking a fried egg, when suddenly the egg in the pan changes into a female egg and the fat spittingon the egg turns into lots of sperm................... watched that today............ did make me laugh actually............... i think this 2ww is enough to send anyone doolally  

hope everyone else on 2ww is doing ok, 

love michelle xxxx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

OMG Kitty!!! Viagra!!!! You better ask if you can have some extra for dh- make the most of the opportunity!!!! Does it have a similar effect on girls??

Wishing you lots of luck for next time....

Puss
xxxxxxx


----------



## hermione (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Sorry i am late letting you all know but my pc had had sasser virus 

I am shocked  as i had been having af pains but they have disappeared  not sure what that means 
Don't seem to have any symptoms yet 

Bagpuss thanks for your message but couldn't rely as no pc 
Take care
Hermione  ^shocked^


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

BFN for me 

if no AF in day or two will try again

hope u understand if I don't log on for day or two

thanks 4 the support

hugs & positive thoughts to all of you.

mizz gizz. xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

And i thought 5.30 was early !! Mizz it was 3am xx

Mizz I am so sorry to hear your news and will be thinking of you today, I too got a BFN too and I feel just the same way about needing a little time away. I semi hoped no one would post this to me, that maybe it was 2 early in the morning, but who knows really... the next24/48hrs are going to be hell 4 us, but if there is even a 1 in million chance that maybe it was .. I will take it for both of us, if you need to talk pm me, I am away 2night seeing friends, fingers crossed they don't talk 2 much about their baby as neither know we are trying or how hard it will be 2 get through tonight.

Love to all and much babydust, Michelle hang in their and get a BFP 4 our team !

Candy xxx


----------



## Hope 2 B (Mar 26, 2003)

Dear Mizz Gizz & Candy 


SO VERY sorry ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^



Lets Hope the wicked witch doesnt arrive 


TAKE CARE


Love Gail XXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Mizz and Candy

so sad for you both, sending you huge huge hugs

            


will be thinking of you both today

Take care

kimj x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Kitty - we have spoken via IM  Hope you are doing OKish.

Candy and mizz-gizz - so sorry to read of your neg. Can understand you needing the time out but remember everyone is here if you need us. 

hermione - your message doesn't say positive or negative, just that you are shocked, so I'm guessing positive, am I right? Take care.

ansie - welcome to the 2ww! I had FET with only 1 survivor too!

Zoe - where are you?! How was ET yesterday?

Anyone heard from Dixy, Sinbad or MoS?

Becs, chica fuego, Lisa Lou, Sazzie - not long for you now, good luck.

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## jojo (May 31, 2002)

dear mizz gizz and candy.

so very sorry for you and your dh's. sending you all my love and thoughts.

jojo xxx


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Candy & Mizz Giz sending you both a big !!! Remember we all know how that BFN feels.

Candy - also thinking of you over the weekend must be really hard for you.

lots of love to you both.

Sazzie
xxx


----------



## KMB (Apr 10, 2004)

Candy and Mizz gizz - feeling very sad for you. Take care of yourselves.
Look forward to seeing you both back here soon

Sending you loads of love 


From
Kate
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hi its me again, thanks 4 all your warm wishes and thoughts, I think personally my time out will be to actually do some work next week  .... rather than join the inbetweens this was easier 4 me than Mizz as I had already had a negative and I guess I resided to the fact that this time it didn't work 4 us.. I really want to move to IVF, but hubby has asked that we try one more IUI so hopefully 3rd time lucky. The wierst thing 4 me, is I can' cry... I haven't really been emotional this cycle ... like time i was hysterical on many occasions and in everday life with no drugs i cry at happy or sad stuff, but not this time, the odd tear run down but not a proper cry and god knows I need 1.

Mizz not sure if you will pop in, if you do, I couldn't go back to sleep.. I kept thinking that maybe, just maybe because you had been out to pub with friends that all that soft drink may have effected your test, I hope that the witch doesn' come and like you said you will test again in a few days and fingers crossed you come back to us with a better resilt.

Keeping my fingers crossed 4 some more positives, love C x


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Candy and Mizz-gizz

You are in my thoughts today, so sorry for the BFN today, you poor things being up so early, this 2ww wait is the most dreadful thing in the world........................

But the wicked witch has still not arrived so it could be that if nothing in a day or two, try and do another test............. please do not give up hope until she arrives..................... 

thinking of you both lots of love 

michelle xxxx ^group^ ^group^ ^group^


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Kitty - It sounds as if your clinic are trying everything for you, which is brilliant. I've heard of using Viagra before, a friend of mine had it whilst having treatment in Greece. Your clinic sound as if they are on the ball!

Tracy - Hang in there and don't test too soon!

Michelle - Your post made me laugh, seeing sperm all the time can't be too pleasant!! Your symptoms sound encouraging.

Mizz-Gizz  - So sorry to hear that it didn't work for you this time ^group^ This business is so hard isn't it. Definitely try it again.

Candy - I know what you mean about almost becoming used to a negative result, the first time it happened to us we were devastated but now we are much more desensitised (sorry spelling is probably wrong!). That little bit of hope keeps you going and you read so many stories of people who have been so surprised when its actually worked!

Sue - It was great to hear you only had one survivor too and it worked! Although I read that yours was a blast - was this something your clinic suggested or did you ask for it? Its so nice to read that it has worked for someone though, gives me a bit of hope 

Good luck to everyone, especially MOS testing today and Becs tomorrow.

Ansie xxx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

so sorry to hear your news mizz-gizz and candy - was thinking about you both last night and this am.

sending you lots of big hugs and thinking of you.... 

^group^ ^group^ ^group^

spider
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sinbad (Mar 26, 2004)

BFN for me ladies and AF on her way


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Ladies

Just need some advice really, I had e/t on thursday and I still feel bloated and my ovaries are still really tender. Feel fine in every other way and just need some reassurance that this should subside over the next few days. 
Any advice is greatly appreciated, my hats go off to you all with this 2ww. How are you not supposed to think about it! 

Best Wishes to everyone.
Joanne


----------



## hermione (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Girls,
Sorry for the confusion  
it was +ve  
Don't know how i missed that bit out? 
i am still a bit shocked and apprehensive as the last 2 +ve ended in m/c  but i so want this one to be ok 

i have my first scan on 20/5 so i will keep in touch

Congratulations to all who tested +ve  and so sorry to all who had -ve 

ttfn
Hermionex  ^shocked^


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Mizz Gizz, Candy, Sinbad,

So sorry for you and your dh's....it gets easier as the week goes on I promise..on Monday I didn't think I would ever stop crying...but I have, nearly.

I am hoping for you that next time will be the one (and for me too!).

In the meantime, I don't blame you for keeping away but we are all here if you need us....I haven't gone a day without chat or messaging....

Joanne- your symptoms sound exactly like mine did- aso, pretty normal I think..some of the others are more experienced and am sure they will agree that there is nothing for you to worry about.

All the best to all the new 2ww's...

sending you all lots of hugs, ^group^

and babydust,


Puss
xxx

PS- I know I am not a 2ww anymore, but can't just forget about you all- you were all so great for me!!! I am on the inbetween thread too honest!!! Not in a psycho pretend 2ww!!!!!


----------



## Triciah (Mar 25, 2004)

Candy, Mizz Gizz & Sinbad.....lots and lots of cyber ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^. Until af ^witchypoo^ arrives there's always a chance. (We get really good at holding out for any final chance......but sometimes it does work). I just don't know how you're coping but we're all thinking of you.....and if it's a definite BFN's then we're here to support you when you're ready to go again XXXXX

JoaneeL.....can't help you with your question but wanted to wish you loads of luck and a chilled out two weeks (if possible)...

Hermione....it's still fantastic to see +++++'s and I wish you a lovely pregnancy. We all know that when we see a +++++++ post that for a second we think 'why can't that be me' but that is followed by hope that if it can happen for other people it can happen for us......WE HOPE....so thanks for giving us that 

T
X


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

To the BFN's - MizzGizz, Candy and Sinbad - ^group^. As the others have sad, until AF arrives there is always a glimmer of hope. My heart goes out to you all and take as much time as you need to get yourselves sorted. Take care!

Hermione - Well done you!  Take care of yourself and here's to a happy and healthy pregnancy!

Joanne - I have been very bloated for a few weeks now! Felt it during the 2nd week of stims and have never really shifted the feeling! I am sure that you have nothing to worry about! Take care!

Good luck to all testing tomorrow!

Tracy x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi ladies!

Well here i am home & a may-waiter!

So sorry to hear of your bad news girls, keep ya chins up x

Congrats hermoine x

We had 2 embies transferred this morning, 4 cell grade 1's, we were told they are of the best and the other one was frozen with other 2 from b4.

So i am on hols from work this week, feeling bit tender today, dh just made me lunch, he's popped out and i have strict instructions not to do anything!

So i guess i will be on laptop all afternoon!

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Zoe B,

I also had 2 grade 1 embies 4 cell divide transferred on Thursday and the Doctor also told me they were excellent - so here's hoping 

Good luck ^thumbsup^

Luv
Gail x


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Zoe

Glad to hear all went well with ET! Sounds as if you have the best of the best transferred and that is good! Take care of yourself and rest up as much as possible!

I am on Day 9 now and test on Wednesday! I am very excited/apprehensive and determined not to test a minute before I have to! Trying to stay strong and think positive!

Take care!

Tracy x (fellow Easter Eggie!!).


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Bagpuss & Triciah - Thanks for your replies, I just needed some reassurance. I feel a lot happier now.

Tracyann - I remember you from Easter Eggies and wish you loads of luck for wednesday. Hope you get a BFP!

Zoeb - So glad you had an e/t of good quality embies. I hope they settle down nicely for the next nine months. Look forward to spending the next two weeks with you even though it will probably feel like 2 months.

Gailm- Hi, I had my e/t on thursday too, so am due to test on 20th is this the date they gave you? Look forward to speaking to you over the next two weeks. 

Sorry I haven't mentioned everyone.
Good Luck to everyone testing in the next few days.

Love Joanne


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Hi Joanne,

Yes, due to test 20th, but will probably test 19th , as its college day and don't mean to sound negative - just preparing myself - but if its a BFN can skip college and cry my eyes out .

There is method in my madness  as it was so hard to go into work the last time after BFN.

Take care and good luck
Gail x


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Gail

Take it easy for the next couple of weeks, I must admit I will either test on 19th or if I'm brave enough I will wait till 21st. 20th would have been my dd for my last pregnancy so I don't want another bad point on that day.

So we will get BFPs o.k!! Lots of  .

Take Care
Joanne


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,

I havent posted for a couple of days as our internet connection keeps cutting off, BT are coming on Thursday (been out once already) to sort it out. ^furious^.

Tracy - Ive been fine except from being extremely tired, been going to bed at 9 pm. I woke at 10 this morning, then ive been asleep this afternoon, for couple of hours.
Have you been this tired??

ZoeB - I had 2 grade 4 embies as well, on day 9 now - rest up and take it easy.

Susan x


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Since I was last on the board this afternoon I have been getting symptoms that are concerning me! As well as being even more exhausted, I have a headache and a bit of spotting has appeared! I am on day 9 and I thought I was past implantation but as I am new to all of this I am not sure? Can anyone reassure me here? Don't know what to think - is this spotting normal or is it the beginning of something more sinister - .

Any advice would be great!

Tracy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Ansie - we asked to go to blast (something different for our 6th cycle!) and the clinic were supportive!

Sinbad - sorry to read that AF is on her way and that the test showed neg  

Joanne - ovaries feeling sore is normal because they have been prodded and poked etc and stimulated to produce more than normal follies in 1 month! Drink lots of fluid and you should be fine. If you find them getting worse and you getting bloated, please call your clinic.

Hermonine - congrats! 

Bagpuss - I'm not in the 2ww but still post in here! Don't feel an area is "out of bounds" just cos you aren't doing something in that particular area at that point. Hang around with me!

Zoe - congrats on a successful transfer! Good luck.

Gail - welcome over here 

Tracy - spotting at day 9 can be normal, it's too early for AF anyway! 

Anyone heard from Dixy or MoS?

Becs, chica fuego, Lisa Lou, Sazzie - not long for you now, good luck.

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI  20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Morning girls,

I know, its early but I can't sleep, went to bed too early last night.

I bought two of those "first response" kits yesterday planning to use them on Tuesday and Wednesday as I test at the hospital on Thursday (I like to know the result before the nurses tell me) So anyway, I used one this morning (about 1/2 an hour ago) and I've got a faint positive.......but I'm not convinced at all, I've stared at the result window for 1/2 an hour now but I keep remembering a post that someone posted on here a while back saying that a "first response" kit had given them a faint positive and then a negative. 

I'm testing way too early, I know but why would it give me a faint positive line if it didn't detect any HCG?? 

Ooooooo....Help! I dont want to say anything to dh incase I get his hopes up too.

k xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Kathryn

If I remember you had ET on Friday a week or so ago? So 14 days after testing would be this coming Friday (14th?) but you're testing at the hospital on 13th?

You would probably have had your hcg injection before EC on the Monday night, so it's most likely out of your system now!

It's looking like you've cracked it  , but if I were you (now that you've started  ) I'd retest daily!!!!! You won't believe it until you see the clinic anyway!!! (I always tested early ^doh^ )

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Kimj

Hope you're ok and the 2ww isn't too hard for you. Not long to go now










Lots of    to all the current 2ww'ers

Rach xx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Oh SueL, thanks for your quick reply, I was begining to think I was the only person on this planet who was awake!!!!

I tested again (saved my pee for 3.5 hours!!), I only used a cheapo test (the ones that cost £1) and I have a faint (very faint) pink line on that one too!!!!!!!!!! 

I'm shaking like a leaf because I think I've just imagined it and keep looking at them, even as I'm typing it I have the two tests sitting infront of my keyboard!

I'll tell dh tomorrow if its the same tomorrow morning. I'm afraid if I tell him about it, my positive wont come back again.....Oooo I dont know what to feel!!

      

God....this will be a long day. So I think I'll just stay on here and chat to you lot. Thank god for FF!

 

Good luck to anyone who are testing today, or anyone who is testing early. I hope you all get a BFP ( a clear one!)

I'm off to Pray  my Positive stays.....Oooo why did I test early??! 


Have a nice sunday.

Kathryn xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

I can't sleep past 7 these days but you beat me to be on here at 5.30 a.m.!! 

Kathryn if you've got a positive on a cheapo kit (which lots of people will tell you are rubbish) 3.5 hrs after you last tested it's looking good! Seriously!

Yep me thinks you've got a long day today! How you gonna control your shakes 

Love Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Morning ladies 

Tracey- From what i gather spotting can occur from 8 - 10 days and that might suggest implantation occuring, i had spotting on day 8, and am hoping that it might have meant something good is going on, as mentioned its too early for you to have Af, so fingers crossed its a good sign...................... ^thumbsup^

mcmak- i have always been told that you can have a fake negative but not a fake positive, although i know the fertility drugs can make a difference to that theory, but i think it sounds really good, you must be a complete nervous wreck, wishing you lots of good wishes and keep us informed.........  

kimj- hope your are coping ok, i think these next few days will drag, wanted to ask you did you get to test day last iui cycle before ^witchypoo^af arrived or did she arrive before then.........

murtle- hope you are well? and keeping positive, thinking of you,....................   

I dont know how im feeling really, had cramps since iui but have felt cramp free for past two days, had spotting day 8 and today is day 12 and have a pinky discharge again, dont know what to think, although it is starting to drive me crazy as i am analyzing everything, think i am sending dh doolally too.........................  

Nothing to be done till test day........   

love michelle


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Morning all 

mimhg - no didnt make it to test day last time - was due to test on the fri, started spotting the tues, and AF full swing Thurs am. So if no spotting by end of Tues I will take it as a good sign! Thats not too far away now 

Still trying to stay very busy to keep my mind from it - found the weekend papers very useful, all those supplements keep me busy for hours 

mcmak - thinking of you - bet you dont know what to feel at the moment!

Murtle - how things with you - are you still vertical or have you braved standing up now? 

Muchos  to everyone

kimj


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello everyone

Seems like a lot of us are going slightly mad. (I never use the icons cos I haven't looked at which ones are which yet)
I very nearly tested a day early (as in today) but I knew it would also drive me mad because you probably won't believe a +ve, like kathryn and a -ve may not be a -ve. I have held out and will wait till tomorrow now. 

Kathryn, I have also always been told that a +ve is a +ve but -ve could later become a +ve. So I really think you have a strong probability. 

Tracey, I think spotting sounds normal at your stage too and in fact I worried that I didn't at all. 
Hermoine congratulations!

I always count the number of +ve and -ves and the +ev sound more than national statistics. thats good isn't it? 50% +ves at the moment!

I was so convinced AF was coming as I had serios back and stomach ache recently for three days. Now I have nothing, even feel much less tired and pretty awake. But now I am worrying that I had AF pains because I should have had AF but the cyclogest has made it not come. This happened to me with Clomid when I did IUI. So now i am very confused and am thinking that I will get a -ve but no AF either. 

I am never going to be able to sleep tonight. 

Good luck Becs, Lisa lou and Sazzie.


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Good Morning Girls!

Although, it should be Good Afternoon for you Kathryn the time you have been up since!! Sounds really good to me! I think considering you have done 2 tests and one of them was a cheapo then you are on the right track! I am keeping everything crossed for you! I test on Wednesday and am still spotting this morning! Have very dull AF pains and am not sure what to think! I was determined not to test myself and I would like to try and keep it that way! However, after hearing about your faint +ve, I wonder if I should? I am all over the place - have convinced myself that these symptoms I am getting this morning are the sign of a -ve?  

Thanks to all the girls who have replied to my help message last night! It is good to know that you are all out there!

Take Care!

Tracy x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies ~ you been busy this morning!

Fingers crossed kathryn x x x

I am sitting here bored already! DH has gone to a GTI convension, i can hear them all roaring up & down by-pass, oooooooo i love golf gti's 

I keep trying not to watch those baby programmes on telly, but honesyly its that or DIY, i would rather be prepared for childbirth.

I am still very sore from e/c on thursday, my embies are on board and i seem very relaxed an not bothered this time which may be the way to go 

Well good luck to you in all you o x

Zoe x


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Back again! You'll all be fed up with me by the end of today.....  
3 tests now say its a positive and thats just using any old wee (not morning!)...I'm going to tell dh when he finally gets out of his bed, I've just been out and bought a nice "tiggerific" card for him and I've put all the tests (yuk, i know) inside the card. I want to wait until he wakes up properly though, I get the feeling he wont believe it either because I've tested so early.

I've been feeling a little tired, dizzy and getting hot flushes and my boobs are sore but I didn't spot at all.

Tracey, I'm sorry honey, I've confused you... You be strong and dont test until wednesday, I'd hate to think I'm being a bad influence! Spotting is a good sign for you isn't it? The dull af pains sound normal on here...I think most girls have had those since ET, I definately have. 

Chica fuego, you've waiting this long, so you may aswell wait another day.....I wish you lots of luck for tomorrow xx

KimJ, you're right, I dont know what to feel, but I'm glad to have all of you on here, thats for sure.

Thanks to everyone who's wished me luck, I'll be back on to let you know what dh says.

Kathryn xx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

CD24 and I've done what i shouldnt have done. IUI + 9 days HCG +11. Temps stil up, boobs are killing and I got a BFN today. Now I'm on a downer even though I know its early to test. No signs of AF (Iusually have a 24 - 28 day cycle) but not convinced.

Congrats to all those who got BFPs and good luck to the rest in the 2ww.


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just wanted to wish all you girls goodluck for testing    

and to all the girls who got negs i am so sorry ^cuddleup^ ^cuddleup^
your day will come soon i hope 
love lilly xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hi Kim

Have been vertical but decided horizontal is definitely better. Feeling a bit yuk today; headache, af type pains and lots of ovary twinges. I've taken a couple of isotonic drinks and the Sunday papers to bed with me for the afternoon. 

Good luck to all those testing over the next couple of days.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Hi to you all, I joined you all quite late coz I didn't know you were here!!

Mcmak - Really does sound like you can stay hopeful and be   . Hang in there.

Neona60483 - Earlier in the week I'd tested early and got a BFN that was day 9 too but..........I did HPT in the early hours of this morning and got a !! DH asked me to test don't think he couldn't wait any longer. Woke him up at 3.15 to show him the wee stick!! It was fairly faint but its there which is something. So please don't give up yet!

Got 'official' test tomorrow & praying we get the ^thumbsup^!!!

Thinking of you all BFN or BFP's & I found the  so here's lots of it for all of you.


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Kathryn

You are not a bad influence hun!! I have decided anyway that I am not going to test cause since I was last on I am even more certain that ^witchypoo^ is coming with a vengence!! Have had some fresh spotting this afternoon and it is redder in colour since the last time!! I feel very sad and had a good  this afternoon! DH says not to worry too much as you never know?? Maybe I am analysing every twinge and pain tooooooo much?

Anyway, have you told DH yet? Did you give him the card? What did he think? I reckon you are on to a winner now that you have done 3 tests with any old wee!!!!! Good luck!!

Sazzie - Good luck to you aswell! Sounds good - and thanks for all the babydust!! God knows we all need it!!!!

Take Care!

Tracy x


----------



## ansie (Mar 27, 2003)

Hi girls

Just dropping in to send a big hug to all the girls with a BFN - thinking of you all and I know just how you feel.

Congrats to all the girls with positives, you give us all hope.

Sue - I think I will definitely ask for blast if this go dosen't work!

Ansie x


----------



## Becs (Mar 30, 2004)

hi girls, i got a BFN this morning but was too upset to speak to anyone. dh is really upset. saying that I have'nt had a real cry yet i have that build up in my chest.we keep ignoring the phone when it rings. I can't talk to even my best friend as she has a baby and does'nt understand. I really hope the  does'nt arrive but i'm not holding much hope!!. We went out for a drive and came home with 2 budgies to try and cheer us up.keepin me busy thinking of names.I am wishing u all good luck on your 2ww and sorry to the ones who like myself got -ive our time will come!!!
I prob won't post for a while so take care everyone and thanks for your love and support. ^cuddleup^


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Becs honey, I am really sorry to hear that you tested negative, I pray that AF doesn't arrive, wishing you lots of positive vibes and love xx

Sinbad, I didn't realise you was down to test same day as me and Mizz, I am also sorry to hear that you also got a negative ((((hugs)))) I know nothing anyone can say can take away the pain, but we are all hear for you and Becs.

Michelle, Kim & Murtle .... the IUI'ers are counting on you 3 .... sending you babydust 

As for me its been a busy and hard weekend, putting on the brave face seems to have worked ... I still haven't had a good cry ... am a little numb to it .. however I am now looking 4ward, we are going to arrange to chat to the clinic about IVF and another try @ IUI ... I am tempted to go straight to IVF (well start the ball rolling/saving etc) but hubby is very keen to try another IUI, so its one cycle off so I guess I will back here is about 6 weeks .... but I can't disappear just yet as I have high hopes for the rest of the testers.

Mizz if you pop on, send us a pm or let us know how you are.

Good luck everyone and hugs to all those who haven't made it this cycle, fingers crossed our dreams all come true soon

Candy xx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Evening all,

So sorry you got a BFN becs, lets hope the wicked witch doesn't come anyway......positive thought for you. 

Tracy, I told dh, I couldn't wait for him to get up, so I ended up jumping on the bed to wake him up (very mature I know) and giving him his card, when he opened it the tests fell out and he read the card it said "if these tests are right, looks like your going to be a daddy", there were a few tears  of joy, and then all the doubts set it, he's excited but is saying to me he wont believe it until I test on Thursday. I knew he's say that......always got his sensible hat on!

Dont worry tracy, I think you're looking too much into the af pains, a good cry makes you feel better anyway. I've been really emotional over the past few days....I love a good cry.

well, today has dragged by and I'm so glad its nearly over. 

Speak again tomorrow.

Kathryn xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

hiya all

becs - sorry to hear about your bfn but glad your budgies cheered you up. sending you a big 

mcmak - i had tears in my eyes with your little story of jumping on dh with the pg tests. I guess we all wish for something like that, a happy moment to share....... I so hope it all keeps going ok for you 

Murtle - hope you had a nice time in bed, are you going back to work?

babydust to all 

kimj


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Morning!

I've just done two tests, a first response (still got faint line) and a clear blue digital, Clear blue clearly says "pregnant" Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!! I keep looking at it and thinking maybe I've just missed the "not" bit, but nope, its still says pregnant! I'm taking it to work with me today, putting it in my hand bag and I'm going to take wee sneeky peaks at it every 10 mins! 
      

KimJ, I'm like that when I read about other people getting positives, it hasn't sunk it yet that its my story I'm telling now.....I'll probably break down in tears when (positive thoughts!) the hospital confirms it. I woke dh up again this morning but it was alright because he was off to work early anyway. I stood in the middle of our room and said "you are looking at one pregnant lady"!!!! and then I chucked the clear blue digital at him, he is now convinced!! Yippee! His words were "I've never been woken up like that before, but its the best feeling in the world"! Awwwww....

I've got my acupuncture appointment this morning, so I'm off into work early to get stuff done before I go, I should tell her about the positive shouldn't I??

I'll be back on when I get to work, this site is whats keeping me going right now. Thanks to all of you lovely girls for putting up with me.

hugs...
Kathryn xx

Baby dust to everyone one of you.. 

I want all of you to feel the way I feel right now. xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New Week New Home! 

Sazzie - fantastic news for you! Congratulations!  

Becs - really sorry to read that yours was neg.   Cry when you are ready to but cuddle your dh in the meantime.

Candy - always good to have a plan, sometimes it's the way people cope (way I did!).

Kathryn - happy tears in my eyes over your post!  Fantastic - can I change the list yet!? 

chica fuego and Lisa Lou - good luck for your tests today!

Loch_ness, TracyAnn, Caron - are you managing to hold off?

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way!

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8686;start=0

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

SueL, I'm not sure about changing the list yet, I think I'd rather wait until Thursday after the hospital, thats when we'll make it official, thats when we're telling our parents anyway! I can't wait until you do though... 

I'm sitting in my office bored out of my tree, I can't concentrate and I feel like shouting round the office that I'm pregnant and why can't you see it too you idiots!!?? Yes, I know, I'm a looney tune. 

chat soon.

Kathryn x


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

I can;t believe it, I held out till 5am and then got a BFP!!

I am so shocked as I had been having all those AF pains. It was a slow reaction because it was quite a faint line that got gradually darker. We were a little unsure whether to believe it but I think it must be. 

DP said he knew anyway! Loves to say I told you so!
I would put lots of smilies on but I am not too sure how to use it. 

Sazzie well done too. 

I am really sorry to the -ves and I really don't want to sound like I am rubbing it in. I know how you feel. I've had a few of those. I really hope it will work for you all next time. 

DP has gone back to sleep because we didn't really sleep a lot last night

Tania


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Congratulations, Kathryn, Mos, sazzie & Tania, thats fabulous news, just what the board needs some positives to lift our spirits, wishing you all a happy and healthy preganncy xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Morn - ing 

chica fuego and sazzie - hurrah hurrah   

mcmak - you must be over the moon, I hope lots of us will be joining you there very soon 

I'm starting to feel very  - dont know how I'm gonna cope this next day or so, last time i started spotting early and knew it was all over, I have been so positive about it all this time, but was hoping to feel something different by this stage but i dont  Have run out of busy jobs to do, realised when i woke up that i have nothing organised to do today - have got dh working from home today so hopefully that'll distract me a bit... and tomorrow I start a little p/t job in a garden centre cafe, just 2 hrs over lunch so that occupy me a bit too.

feeling very  , keep having little pg fantasies followed by neg result scenario thoughts, how do any of us get out of this 2ww without being sectioned!!

kimj


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Congratulations to all the BFP's. 

Susan


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Congratulations Tania!!!   

You sound shell shocked! I know how you feel. Have you phoned your clinic yet?

KimJ, try not to worry about not having any symptoms, I didn't recognise mine until I got the BFP and even now I think I'm imagining them. The only thing I did have was I thought my boobs felt heavier, not too sore just heavy and a bit tender. 

I just wanted to say, like Tania, I'm sorry if I have sounded like I was rubbing it in. I didn't mean to at all as I know how it feels to have a BFN only too well, its heart breaking.

I'm off to my acupuncture now. Atleast I get to tell someone!

Kathryn x


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Tracy & Becs - So sorry to hear about your -ves. Thinking of you and wish you luck in the future.

Kathryn, Sazzie and mos - Congratulations on your BFPs, I hope you all have a happy anf healthy 9 months.

Tania- Fellow Easter Eggie, so glad to see you have got a BFP, all these positives really do give hope to the rest of waiting in this 2ww. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.

Susan - Not long to go now, I hope you get some good news this week. Sending you lots of   .

Murtle, Gail, Ansie and Zoeb - Are you going mad yet with waiting?   what a long weekend. Only one more weekend to get through though. Good luck.

Good Luck to anyone else testing in the next few days.

Love Joanne


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

OMG!!!! How many +ives!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done girls, you inspire us all x

Cuddles to the unfortunate ones of us x

Zoe x

Ps - Yes i am going mad with the waiting!


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

CD25 and waiting for the inevitable again. Temperature plummeted this morning, boobs no longer as tender as they were. We have one more attempt then hubby says no more/ As a 5 yr old would say "It's not fair!"


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Sorry for the short post earlier, as my internet is playing up ay home, i can only access at work and its so difficult when people are around you all the time.

 to all the BFPS today, hope this week is full of them.

Im getting really nervous now......

Susan xx


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Girls , Sorry I havent been around for a few days but just couldnt face anything or anyone..... been going absoleutly mad!!! ^doh^ Well today is my result day, went to the clinic on Saturday for blood test.. .. get my result today at lunch time its been the longest weekend of my life .......ive been feeling dizzy the last couple of days and was even sicck ^puke^ yesterday morning , but I think thats probably nerves!! Im feeling neg as Ive done 3hpt all neg. This morning time is going slower and slower...aaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhh cant bear it anymore, the phones rang three times this am and my heart keeps jumping.but it wasnt clinic yet!!!


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Tania - many congrats to you and your dh!  See AF pains don't mean a neg! 

Kathryn - can understand you wanting to shout your news from the rooftops! Won't update the list with your news yet!

Neona - don't give up till you test!

Lisa Lou - good luck for your test today, hope you are OK and hanging on in there despite the phone continually ringing without the right person on the end of it!!

Loch_ness, TracyAnn, Caron - are you managing to hold off?

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi its me again , im giong to drive you all mad too , GOD IM A WRECK cant even spell now!!! thank god im not workung today.  Well ive been ttc for nearly 8yrs now 4iui's 4ivf's you would think Id be used to this by now!!, but ive never made it this far before af has always arrived sorry im going to be on here all am that and the loo . Anyway enough of me blabing on and on let me congratulate all of you with BFP,  so happy for you all , and my heart goes out to you guys with BFN know how you all feel hugs to all. Well im going to go now and I'll be back later with result!! Heres hoping its a double pos today!!! ttfn love lisa.xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Congratulations to all those with +ve's and a huge ((((((((hug))))))) to all those with -ve's.

Well the weekend was the longest one ever in my life...i so nearly caved in yesterday and this morning, but i've held of. I have thought about doing it tomorrow but i will see if i can hold out until weds.

I have thought about testing before i go to the clinic that way if its -ve it won't be such a blow for me. plus dh will be at home when i test, as he's unable to come to the clinic.

Sending everyone loads of +++++++++++++vibes for this week.

love nerys


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Girls - sorry for not checking in sooner - it has taken me a day or two to comes to terms with it all.

The wicked AF witch turned up yesterday ^witchypoo^ so am now sure of the bfn. 

Have spoken to the hospital this morning - and am all set for my new cycle - cysts allowing that is...

Am delighted to hear of the BFP's congrats to all those ladies... 

Thank you all so much for your kinds thoughts - it made me feel so much better - ^group^ Big hugs to Candy, Sinead and Gail - we won't give up!

Candy / Puss have you moved to another thread now?

luv & hugs to all and postive thoughts  to all those ladies due to test soon... my fingers are crossed for you!

mizz-gizz. xxxxxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Mizz I am so pleased to see you are back, we have been worried, puss is on the inbetweens, I haven't ventured there yet ! dunno where to post so have been sticking to our IUIer's part 4.

Good luck everyone Candy x


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

^thumbsup^congrats to all those with bfp - really good news and here's to a happy and healthy 9 months!!

really sorry to hear your news becs and tracy - thinking of you and sending you lots of   

lisa lou - good luck for today 

wishing best of luck to all testing this week - me included, although want to test now but only on day 11.

can't sleep at all now - read half a book last night. this week is def worse than last, esp as all the pains etc i had have almost gone - thought that meant at least something was happening. boobs aren't as sore either, although bit tingly. i know it sounds odd, but have excess saliva in my mouth for past week - is anyone else suffering from this? maybe it's the pessaries.

hope you are feeling ok (as much as you can be) mizz-gizz and candy - here's to a big fat positive very, very soon (good luck with your next cycles).

spider xxxxxxx


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

lisa-lou i am on tender hooks waiting!!! hope you are ok?


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Hii Ladies

Huge congratulations to Tania and Kathryn on their +ve results. Wishing you both happy and healthy pregnancies.  

Neona - please don't give up just yet. Try and stay positive until test day. 

Lisa Lou - has the clinic rung yet? We're all on tender hooks waiting to hear from you.

Lots of       vibes to Loch_ness, Tacey Ann and Caron testing on the 12th.

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Busy here today 

Am having a pants day - my positive hat has well and truly fallen, nowhere to be found. dh is home and we both had a good grizzle earlier, just dont think we can take a bfn again. This road has been too long already and we are worn out by it. I wish i could curl up in a ball and hide till Fri.

Lochness, Traceyann, Caron and Tweetypie - thinking of you all as you slither towards d-day. After you its me,mimhg and mcmak ^shocked^ 

Sorry to be on such a downer, nobody else understands this hell......thank you all for being here.

kimj


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Sorry lisa lou, didnt mean to forget you!

Cant wait to hear your result - crossing everything that its great news 

kimj


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi kim 

just so you dont feel alone am having a pretty crappy day too............... i have posted on the iui'ers board in more detail.....................

will be well and truly glad when this week is over, awful isnt it wishing your life away, but thats how i feel today.............. I think the waiting has been far worse this time than on the last attempt...............

Easy for me to say and should eat my own words but try to keep your chin up and stay focused, we dont know what the week will bring for either of us, just try to say positive if you can........................ i will be praying that you and me both get big       by the time this week is out...........

best wishes 
michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Well my fears came true today! I knew yesterday when the spotting was getting worse that AF was on it's way!! I have bled for Scotland today!!!! So it's a BFN for definite for me! I still have to go to the hospital and hand in a sample on Wednesday! Feel a bit weird about this as I already know the result but I know that they need to do the test to get their records etc updated!

DH and I are gutted but are trying to stay strong! We keep saying that we have another 2 attempts on the NHS and we are very lucky to have these! I am going to take a break for a while and recharge my batteries! We are going to book a holiday for summer and then after that I will face the next hurdle!

I will probably check in and make sure you are all doing okay if that is cool with you guys? I don't know what I would have done without this board since I started my treatment and I am grateful to all of you for your support!

Congrats to all of the BFP's today and huge hugs to the fellow BFN's!

Take care!

Tracy x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Dear TraceyAnn,

So very sorry to read your news , take care of yourself and your DH.

Take some time out and recharge those batteries, you will feel raw just now, but you will bounce back, anytime you need to chat etc just IM.

Luv and Hugs,
Gail x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

p.s. If you can't face going into the Royal with a sample, you can phone them and they will send you out a box and sample bottle that you just post back to them - I had to do that last year as when I knew it was a BFN I just couldn't face going back in there,

Luv and Hugs,
Gail x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Sorry tracy you got a -ve i am due to test on weds, but i have decided i may test tomorrow morning.

I can't wait any longer, i've just had a few mild cramps again tonight so i am not sure if this means af is on it's way.

I will post with the result tomorrow should i have the guts to go through with it...i will be 11 dpt would it show a +ve if it was going to be ?

Nerys


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Tracy, I'm so sorry honey. My first IVF failed too and I posted my sample into the the royal. We took 6 months out after it as it was such a hard slug. Take time out and re-charge your battery's and plan how you're going to go about your next attempt. Thats what I did anyway. Big hug to you....

I went to my acupuncture and she did one last "calming" treatment on me, she says she doesn't need to see me anymore now as she's convinced I'm going to have a healthy pregnancy. Wish I was convinced......I'm hoping for a good nights sleep after the treatment....fingers crossed.

Well, roll on thursday, so I can get the hospital to test. 2 more days at work and then I'm off to relax...thank god.

Good luck for tomorrow nerys!

Kathryn x


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hiya,

DH got the computer going tonight,!!!!

Tracy - Sorry to read your post, however on my notes it says to still do a test even if your period has started, does this automatically mean you have a negative?? Im not sure as this is my first attempt. 

Tania - Congratulations again. What did Barts say??
Do you have to go and see them again or do you just go to your GP??

Im getting really nervous now and ive still got another 3 days yet.

Byeee
Susan x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

TracyAnn - so sorry that the old ^witchypoo^ arrived ^cuddleup^, take the time you need and then go for it! Good luck.

Nerys - if you've tested this morning - good luck!

Kathryn - glad you are enjoying acupuncture!

Lisa - any news? ? ? 

Caron and tweetypie - good luck to you both too!

Love to you all
Sue
xxxxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

TraceyAnn

so sorry to hear your news

sending you a giant ^cuddleup^

Mcmak - I thought you tested on Fri?? Or do you go on thurs and get result on Fri?

neona - how are you, any better news from your end?? sending you a big 

mimhg, how are you today? Hope your feeling a bit perkier  Will post more to you on the IUIers....

feeling a bit less mopey this morning - our kind neighbours dragged us out for a sunny walk to the pub early evening and we had a nice time and forgot about all our woes for a few hours 
am feeling very nervous today tho as this was the day I started spotting last time..........

love to all

kimj


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

now i'm confused. CD 26 and temps are back up, boobs are a little sore but I still have that premenstrual headache, admittedly not as bad. I'm getting some funny pains down below and also AF pains but I just dont know. Now I really dont have a clue!

Trying to hold off with the HPT but its difficult but I know its still early.


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh Neona - poor you - you must be so up in the air! I know what you mean about testing, i am soooo tempted, just want this misery to be over with but I know it could just complicate things! dh has hidden the hpt's anyway.........just once in my life i would like to do one tho - can you believe i have never even done a single one , I never am late or have had any reason to believe its worked............

Hang on in there! 

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Glad your hubby has hidden them don't do it ! 

Tracey I am really sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of hugs xx


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi girls,
sorry for the delay, but its a BFN 
Thank you to each and everyone of you for your support, dont think its quite sunk in yet! Now Ive found FF I feel I can find the strengh to give it another go, going to have to wait 3months , so I will pop into the inbetweeners. Will be checking up on you guys as well!
Congratulations to all those with a BFP, and good luck to the next 8months , your news keeps me trying .
And to those like me .....BFN..do not give up hope 
To all on 2ww hang on in there and good luck sending lots of   love Lisa xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Oh Lisa Lou

sorry it wasnt to be this time
sending cyberhugs to you   

take care

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Oh Lisa, I am really sorry to hear your news, fingers crossed that the next 3months fly by and that you get o relax and have some u time, wishing you heaps of luck for your next try.... also will keep my fingers crossed that you get your miracle naturally whilst waiting xx


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

sorry to hear your news lisa, sending you a big  - hope you are able to find some time to concentrate yourself and dh, and wishing you all the best, 3 months will rush by...

hope the day is going well kim, stay positive if you can, although understand your nervousness today. my AF is due on thurs, dreading that day - keep checking already.

it's hard not to analyse everything neona - but seems to keep changing daily so like you seem to seesaw like mad between feeling positive (and trying visualisation prob every 10 mins!!!!) and feeling neg.

good luck to everyone testing, here's some   to help us on our way this week.

spider xxx


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi lisa lou

so sorry to hear about your negative result, i am soooo sorry for you, and i really hope that the next 3 months go very quickly for you, take the time out to look after yourself and dh, wishing you all the best..............   

Kimj- sorry to hear you dh seems to be stressed out too, honestly it never rains but it poors sometimes, just when you think things cant get any worse they do............ def think that at times these things are really set to try and push us............. try to keep your positive hat on, week will soon be over........... 

Candy hello to you, thanks for your well wishes....

neona congrats on your positive you must be chuffed, roll on thursday for you  keep healthy and happy............ good luck

I feel achey today and feel that the wicked one is on her way, ARGH! in a way i know this sounds strange but i just want her to get a move on, this waiting is making me ill, i have a feeling im not going to get to friday...............i just want to know so i can move on take a month off etc and decide what to do............

to everyone else hope all ok

love michelle

Ps ciara good luck with injections and scan and keep smiling xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

sorry if i have confused everyone regarding neona meant to wish her good luck for friday and congratulate mcmak................... see told you i was losing my mind !!!!!!!!! 

love michelle


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

sorry lisa lou to hear your news x

hi to everyone else, how are we this not so sunny afternoon?

Zoe x


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

mimhg said:


> sorry if i have confused everyone regarding neona meant to wish her good luck for friday and congratulate mcmak................... see told you i was losing my mind !!!!!!!!!
> 
> love michelle


lets hope its a good omen michelle!! still having cramps low down, hate to build my hopes up but last time I had them was almost 6 years ago - the twins are now 5!!!!


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Girls and a huge thank you for all your good wishes and support! I am doing okay today and have been glad of work to keep me busy and my mind active!

Gail and Kathryn - My fellow Royal buddies!!! Thank you for your messages and your advice about getting my sample into the hospital! I have decided that I have had at least 3 days to get used to the news and I am just going to take my sample up myself in the morning! I will then come back and make the phone call when I will know officially! I have arranged for the day off work anyway, so when I have heard the news and consoled myself, I am going into town for some retail therapy and to pick up some holiday brochures!! Thanks for everything and good luck to you both! Keep in touch!

Take Care everyone and I will check to see how you are all doing!

Tracy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Afternoon!

Lisa Lou - really sorry to read that your FET didn't work, this time. It's good that you feel that FF can help you through another go, best of luck and don't disappear! 

Nerys, thinking of you. 

Hope everyone else isn't going to mad!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Hi all

Droppin in to see how you're all doin. 

Becs, Lisa-Lou and TracyAnn so sorry to hear your news. Sending you all big hugs. And anyone else if I missed you, thinking about you all and know how hard a BFN is. 

Lots and lots of dust to those holding out!  Got everything crossed for you all.
love
Sazzie
xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

well its the end of tues and no spotting, a good sign methinks but not cracking open the champagne yet. Got tingly nips which sometimes means AF is coming but not always...........

Oh good grief, this is driving me truly round the bend  

laters

kimj


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

kimj said:


> Got tingly nips which sometimes means AF is coming but not always...........


thats strange, so have I and its not something I usually have a problem with. CD 26/28


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girls

tracey and lisa lou so sorry it didn't happen this time , give yourselves time out and hope that next time is the one , hugs to both you and your partners.

to all the girls on cloud 9 , congratulations , enjoy every minute of it you all so deserve it 

well looks like I won't be testing tommorrow as I'd planned my dh won't let me , so will be thurs or if I can hold out friday , still no sign of af, had spotting on saturday, but no other symptoms, just wish we knew so we can get on with our lives feels like the longest 2ww ,but then don't they always when your on them.

good luck to the girls testing soon
love to you all caron xx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Morning Girls

KimJ, Sorry if I've confused you. I test on thursday 13th, thats the date the hospital gave me, exactly 14 days after ET but my hospital must count the day of ET, I dont think SueL does, so she must have counted it up for me to test on the friday and put that on the list. So I'll be testing "officially" tomorrow morning, I've been testing all week and the clear blues are saying pregnant when I use any old wee (not morning) now, so I'm pretty convinced.   

I still can't believe it and I dont think I will until that phone rings tomorrow! Even then I wont believe it until I see the 6 week scan.

I've been getting sypmtoms majorly now. Boobs are covered in big blue viens, been feeling sick and I'm not in the mood to eat anything, the biggest thing is I'm so forgetfull now e.g. I ran the tap in the kitchen monday night to do the dishes, while it was running i went for a pee.......then a lie down......then i heard a "KATH"!!!!!!!!! coming from the kitchen but I still didn't remember putting the bloomin tap on! It was only when I was trying to mop up the now completely flooded kitchen that I remembered!  ^doh^

Anyway, I'll be on later as the nerves as starting to set in.....

Thank you all for you good wishes......the same goes to you, you will all have good news soon.

Kathryn xx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

what a difference 10 hours makes. when I went to bed last last I was quietly confident. This morning I'm down to earth with a bump again. Bad AF pains, headache and plummeting temp (36.4) though the temps not much to go by as I was up half the night with my DD. I have all the signs that AF is on its way.


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Morning all!

neona - keep thinking positive!

Me too, went to bed with hot water bottle last night as pains were so bad, woke up this morning, not quite as ba but not convinced either. The pesseries seem to be playing a big part in my pains i think, they go after i have been to loo (tmi i know!) an as soon as i use another they come back.

My boobs feel like jordans! very big & sore!

Trying to stay positive, but need a bit more hope x

Take care all x

Zoe x


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello ladies

Zoe b - stay positive as the other ladies have said that we have to take each day as it comes, hard i know, and the thing is with every little ache and pain we can interpret that into anything we want it to be......... good luck will be thinking of you............. hope your 2ww goes quickly and you get the result you deserve...........

Neona- keep thinking positive, its not over till the fat lady sings!!!!!!!! that what i keep telling myself.......... until af appears there is still lots of hope............

Traceyann- Sendingyou positive thoughts and best wishes....... good luck for the future

Caron- hope your af stays away,,,,,,,, no exactly what you mean about the 2ww we all do, seems like the longest two weeks, more like 2 month wait or thats how it seems.......... best wishes 

kimj- how you feeling? this is driving me insane too, yesterday i had really bad achey cramps and thought yes af is coming, but eased off during the night and now feel ok at the moment, but it could all change again................. going to go out into the garden soon, even if it pees down, gardening always relaxes me, and takes my mind off things....................

murtle- hope going back to work was ok for you? dont over do it, you can still maintain your lady of leisure routine within reason, at work, as long as you dont get caught by the boss............. lol 

to everyone else

best wishes 

love michelle xxxxxx


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi Girls

Thought I woul dmove over to this board as now officially in 2ww.

EC Fri7th May- 10 eggs
ET Sun 9th May- 6 fert, 3 normal 3 abnormal, only two survived, one of above average quality and one average/slightly below. ( whatever that means)

Et very horrible experience, glad its all over, greatful for all the miracles of passing each hurdle so far. Just one miracle needed - positive for my test on the 23rd May.

Love and Luck

SONIA


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Sonia

Welcome to the 2ww, I have just posted to you on eggies board at the sametime as you posted on here. Sorry.
I hope the next 2weeks go wuickly for you, Good luck.
Joanne


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

Hope you don't mind me joining you - I've just come back from my ET this morning so I'm now officially in the 2 ww!

EC was Monday - 15 eggs donated by my step-sis, of which 14 were good enough for fertilisation and 8 did fertilise.

Of the 8 embies: 5 were 4-cell grade 1, 1 was a 3-cell grade 2 and 2 were 2-cell grade 1 - so basically the remaining 6 were all good enough to freeze.

Very excited - it's taken so long to get to this stage.

Hope you're all ok - it'll take me while to get up to date with everyone's progress - bear with me!

Love Ange x


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

hi all

stay positive all those testing in next few days - good news kathryn and good luck for tomorrow too. and welcome Sonia, hope the next 2ww goes well for you.

I'm due to test sat but have real AF symptoms now - started yesterday. also not going to the loo as much and boobs are less sore. My AF is due tomorrow so would fit time wise. Feel a bit numb about the whole thing now. Is there a set time before you can try again or are all clinics different?

spider xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning,

Welcome Sonia and AngeK to the 2ww, wishing you loads of luck. ^thumbsup^

Im getting really nervous now about testing tomorrow, wont get much sleep tonight will i. 

Michelle, i see yr in Brentwood, are you coming to lunch on Saturday in Billericay??

Bye for now
Susan x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone

Just to let you know the clinic did the test and i'm afraid it was negative. 

I can't stop crying at the moment, i feel like somone has died, thats the only way of explaining it.

Wishing you all every success in your tx

love 

nerys 

ps thank you for the support


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

Afternoon ladies!

Welcome to the new 2ww-ers!

Spider - my clinic make me wait 3 mths between treatments, they say its best for me to have a break and i need to get all drugs out of my system.

I hate the 2ww its doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

My best mate is coming roun tonight, i normally go to hers, she has a month old baby and says she don't wanna rub my face in it, so she is coming to me. Tomorrow i am off to another friends to have my hair done, she is 8 weeks pg, thats more or a hurdle!

Take care x

Zoe x


----------



## jamapot (Apr 27, 2002)

Nerys

Sorry to see your sad news sending loads of love and strength to you and hubby 

Take time out to cry as much as you need to, we are all here for you when you are ready ^group^

Take care
Loadsa Love
Jax
xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Nerys


Sorry we havent spoken before but just wanted to send you a huge hug. I know the feeling only too well, its a terrible one but you will get over it and get the strength to try again. 

Hope you feel better soon but allow yourslef to grieve. 

Love an hugs

Lou xxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey guys

well have started spotting this morning so think its probably game over, but never say never, I'm going down fighting! think I might test tomorrow just to get an end to this nightmare, it'll be day 15 post IUI so it'll be as accurate as its gonna be..........

lochness  for your news hun, thinkin of you

neona ^cuddleup^ hang on in there with me, you just never know .......

kimj


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

thanks kim, ^cuddleup^ to you as well. I've just been to town and bought a HPT, one of those thats acurate 3 days beofre period due. Need to wait 4 hrs btwn pees though so testing at 5 ish. i think i already know the answer but at least it will set my mind at rest either way


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

you never know ~ good luck x


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

Kim

Lots of   to you, Try and stay positive, it's not over yet. I hope you get your dream this time.

Take care 

Rach x


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Nerys,

Sorry to hear your news, take care of youself and your DH ^group^,

Luv and Hugs,
Gail x


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

Lochness.

Be strong sweetie, i Know these times are hard, but live in the hope for the future.

Your time will come, and when that time comes it will be completely different from what youhave imagined, it will be far more spectacular and fantastic.

Believe that what happens is for the highest good, something you will learn about in the future.

We are all here for you whenever you need.

Lots of love an hugs

Sonia


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Nerys

So sorry to hear your news.

Laine x


----------



## spider (Nov 23, 2003)

Nerys 

so sorry to hear your news, sending you a big ^group^ 


spider xxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Neona - you said you might be testing at 5 ish - any news?

nothing going on yet here.......tho dh has just come home and got all tearful when I told him about the spotting. He is taking all this much harder this time, he has had the most god-awful week or two and the strain is showing. For the first time ever I feel like I am really letting him down. I think he needs to join me in counselling, but for the time being I've sent him down the garden to dig!

kimj


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

big fat negative on my HPT so just waiting for AF to rear her ugly head


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Neona,

Sorry to hear your sad news, ^group^ ^group^ ^group^

Luv
Gail x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Girls

Sorry I haven't popped in for a while.

Just want to send huge congratulations to all the lucky girls who have had positives lately ... well done to you all - I hope you all have happy healthy pregnancies and hope to see you on the Bun In The Oven threads soon.

To all the girls who time it hasn't been on this occasion .. I send you love and hugs. I know the pain you are feeling is harsh and raw, so take time out with your DHs/DPs and pamper yourselves. When you are ready to pick yourselves up and try again I wish you all heaps of love and luck.

To those still waiting .. hang on in there and hold on to your dreams. When you least expect it, they often come true.

Loads of Love to you all
Dee
xxx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

^shocked^ 

Hi everyone

Well i'm shocked to say the least, with my urine test coming back negative at the clinic was a bit of bugger and from the last post i was devasted to say the least.

Well now this is a message to those that have tested negative either the day before or on the day with a urine sample. If you haven't had a blood test done by the clinic i would go and get one done just to be sure....reason for this is i was told to stop taking the pessaries.

Well here goes at 5:30 tonight i got a phone call from the clinic asking if i was sitting down, i said yes... then the nurse began, she said she'd got my blood restults back and they were postive and i am actullay PREGNANT.

My levels are at 56 which is what she expected at 12dpt.

so what i am trying to say is please don't just rely on a urine test.

love to all

nerys


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Neona - sorry that the pee stick showed neg ^cuddleup^

Nerys - what an up and a down time for you! but a neg to a positive   

Kim - sorry you are spotting, lots of love.

Sonia - welcome to the 2ww! Good luck for this time and all the best for the 23rd!

AngeK - welcome to you too! See you are at the Lister (me too!)  You and your step sis did a good job didn't you! 

Kath - changed your test date!  Think we know what your result is going to be tomorrow, when you "officially" do it! Fab news! 

Spider - sorry you are feeling like it hasn't worked, hang on in there (with regard to your question on next time you can go - all clinics do things differently).

Caron - can't believe you've resisted - good luck for when you do test!

tweetypie, mimhg, kimj good luck, thinking of you!

Hope everyone else isn't going to mad!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04 
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04 
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04 
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04 
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04 
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04 
Nancy IVF 06.05.04 
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
Dixy ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04 
shart (Sinead) IVF 07.05.04 
Sinbad IUI 08.05.04 
Candy IUI 08.05.04 
MoS ICSI 08.05.04 
becs IVF 09.05.04 
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04 
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04 
Sazzie IVF 10.05.04 
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04 
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04 
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mcmak IVF 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04  
Spider ICSI 15.05.04
murtle IUI 20.05.04
JoanneL IVF 20.05.04
Gail M IVF 20.05.04
ansie FET ICSI 21.05.04
ZoeB ICSI 22.05.04
Sonia IVF 23.05.04
AngeK DIVF 26.05.04


----------



## Sonia (Apr 7, 2004)

fantastic news lochness,

just ignore the other email, this is a fine example of a miracle well done hun.

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S 





sONIA


----------



## Sazzie (May 7, 2004)

Wow Nerys! You must be gobsmacked I am just so so chuffed for you. 

Enjoy every min 
love
Sazzie
xxx


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

How fantastic, Nerys, I'm so pleased for you!! Just goes to show it pays to get the blood test done!

Love Ange x


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Morning girls!

Nerys - CONGRATULATIONS! Wow, what fantastic news!! You've made me cry at 6.30 in the morning! That is something you can only dream off after being told you weren't, what a bloomin miracle! Sooooooo pleased for you!   

Sorry to the other who got bfp's, big big hugs to you...

Well the day has finally arrived, I have just popped my sample into the wee jar and did a sample for myself too, Yep, you guessed it, I've done another clear blue! And its still say's "PREGNANT"! So I'm pretty confident about going to the hospital but still nervous.

Dh has got me sooooo paraniod that something will happen (he's a worry wort), so now I'mn constantly thinking I'm temping fate by doing certain things. We have decided to not tell anyone (apart from our parents and my best pal) so I've now got to lie to anyone who knew we were doing IVF (martins pals and their wife's) I've got to say it didn't work! How am I going to do that when I can't stop grinning  

Anyway, I'd better go and get ready, the traffic will be a nightmare because of maryhill road being closed, thats where that factory exploded, you've probably seen it on the news.....absolutely horrible, 8 are now dead....I can't believe it really, its only 5 mins away from my office... 

SueL, thanks for changing my date, hopefully you 'll be adding a wee  later on!

Tweetypie, are you testing today or have I missed something?

Okay, I'm off. 

Speak soon.
Love
Kathryn


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning,

Im in shock, i got a BFP this morning .

I was a naughty girl on Monday as i did a test and it was negative, so was really surprised when the line was there this morning. It still hasnt sunk in yet, i probably wont be convinced till i have a blood test.

Congratulations mcmak, the 13th was obviously lucky for us.

Byeee
Susan


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hiya all

neona - sorry hun, big big ^cuddleup^ all for you

lochness - what amazing news, and amid such confusion! Hurrah for you  

mcmak and tweety pie   for you both too.

I am glad there is good news on this sunny morning  

its not such good news for us unfortunately. AF arrived first thing so its definitely game over. I think I must be a robot as everything has hapeened almost exactly to the minute as last cycle - wierd. DH is absolutely shattered, never seen him sob like it, it seems to have got to him more than me. have just waved him off to the dentist blotchy eyed, where he is having a tooth repaired, poor thing, last thing he needed this morning. I dont know what to do to make him feel better I feel like I have let him down so badly. 

mimhg, hows it going hun any news?

kimj


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Nerys thats fantastic news, I am over the moon for yu, I think we all pray something like that will happen to us after getting a negative and you are living proof it can happen !!

Wishing you a happy and healty pregannacy.

Congrats also to you Tweety, I am realy chuffed for you, love an dbest wishes Candy xx

Damm Kim, I was just about to ask how you were ... I am so sorry sweetie, sending you heaps of love, must be awful seeing hubby so upset, but please don't feel that you have let him down, its now you and it will happen its just going to take a little longer, you are both going to need lots of hugs over the next few days/weeks, will be thinking of you xxx

Michelle how are you ?


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi ladies

I think Af is on her way, had bad cramps on tuesday allday but then yesterday felt ok, but now feel like things are def heading down hill now..................... I am trying to remain positive but had af the day before i was due to test last time, so looks like history repeating itself again............. i will keep you posted........

tweety pie and nerys- congrats nice to hear some positive news........... best wishes to you both............

kimj- so sorry your af has arrived, i wont be far behind you honey!!!!!!!!!! i am going through the same thing with my dh, he is sooooo down about his car etc and having major grief at work too, i think he is soooo hoping that this will work to make the week end well.......... dont know hows his going to be when i tell him af on her way........................... thinking of you and hoping that you both look after each other xxxxxxxx ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ ^group^ 

Hi candy thanks for thinking of me too, think i too will be looking at third time lucky hopefully, how you doing?

mcmak hope you get that bfp when you go to the hospital today........... xxx

hi to anyone else i may of missed

love michelle


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Hang in their Michelle and keep thinking positive, I know how hard it is .... we all know that AF type feelings don't mean its over so fingers crossed, ^group^ I think the 3 of our hubbys should meet up ! I guess other halves don't get the support we do from our online communities... having said that my DH does read this and knows you all ... but its not the same as posting and getting the support back.

Lots of love

x


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Well in the space of writing that my af is on its way.............. oh yes here she is............... its obviously not the news i wanted, but at least it is an end to this 2ww i can honestly say that it has been hell........... i have eaten drank and slept fertility thoughts constantly, not having a glass of wine, or putting on hold my excercise rota for when i do the race for life........... at least now i can get on with a few things over the next month before trying again..............

thankyou to candy and to everyone else that has given me so much support with kind words................. thank you very much............. will still be going on the iui'ers too, candy have you been going on the inbetweeners too?

Do you think i should bother to test, doesnt seem worth it to me?

love michelle xxxxxxx


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Tweety Pie, CONGRATULATIONS!  13th is a very luck day for us I'm sure,I'm still to get my test results back from hospital yet but my clear blue was positive this morning...so we are two very lucky women!! Ooooo...big hug for ya! 

Michelle, sorry honey. so sad that the wicked witch spoilt it for you.

I'll post one i've rang the hospital.

k xx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear that Michelle, I did just read IUI'ers part 5 and have to re-read what you put 

think I would only test if its really light, but maybe worth waiting a few days, don't want to upset you more, but if it definately is AF then you have waisted a test that you can save for next month when you get that BFP /hugs

I didn't or should I say haven't made it to the inbetweens yet, I think I will stick here and on our little board until Murtle has tested and our other IUI'ers.

Thinking of you, one consolation, at leass we are all in this together 3rd round time !!! and that doesn't mean that Murtle or any of the others on their 1st and 2nd goes at IUI can hold off till 3rd try we need some BFP to lift the mood !!

Love and best wishes to all those testing soon xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mimhg

so sorry for you hun, i KNOW exactly how you are feeling right now. These are for you

           

kimj


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hi all

congratulations to you girls with positive results this morning you keep us all going enjoy the next 8-9 months you've deserved it.

to the girls with bfn today ,I'm one of you , its really weird reading your posts about dh's taking it badly this time ,mine is devasteted today, when normally its me that can't cope ,but I feel fine ,must have hardend myself after so many 2ww, but not giving up yet on a mission now to get as many women to either egg share ,or just donate, and men also to donate , so watch this space !!! I will be back asap.

good luck to all the girls still waiting , hang on in there 

love to you all caron xx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Caron, your fighting spirit has given me poke up the  reminding me that doing something positive helps deal with the negative things - thanks for that and sending you a big ^cuddleup^

kimj


----------



## JoanneL (Mar 22, 2004)

Hi Girls

  
Congratulations Susan, Kathryn and Nerys I hope you all have healthy and happy pregnancies. 

Michelle & Caron ^group^ ^group^ thinking of you, hope you both are successful on your next go.

Well I'm at the half way point on my 2ww, how do you manage to keep your mind thinking positive thoughts. I'm trying so hard and then the doubts keep creeping in.

Good luck to anyone testing in the next few days.

Love Joanne


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Well done all you girls with BFPs today - you must be so happy! 

Big hugs to those of you who weren't so lucky this time -look after yourselves and try not to get too down... 

Thinking of you all. Good luck to those testing in the next couple of days.

Love Ange x


----------



## ZoeB (Nov 7, 2002)

hi girls!

Congrats to all you bfp's! and cuddles to the others x x x

It will be our turn one day x

I am on day 7 of 2ww and a nightmare, been to my mates (who is 2 mths pg) this morning an she is convinced its my turn wish i was so positive, glad i am back to work next week!

Catch up later, off to make rhubarb crumble!

Zoe x


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi Girlies!

Well SueL, you can add a gret big BFP to the list opposite my name now!! Yip, the hospital have confirmed it all, I'm soooooooooooo happy and relieved I wasn't just imagining it all.

My first scan is on the 15th June! 

I guess I'll move over to the "bun in the oven" thread now, ooooooo i'm scared! 

Lots of luck to all you lovely ladies, you all deserve everything i've been blessed with.

Love Kathryn xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home this way 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8784

Love Sue
xxxx


----------

